# disperata



## Old Francesca47 (2 Settembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante. 

Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
Quando l'ho scoperto, lui si è divertito del mio dolore persino facendo  telefonate alla sua "innamorata" (del suo portafogli in realtà) davanti a me. Mi sono rivolta ad un legale e la situazione è molto complicata perchè mio marito mi ha fatto pesanti minacce dicendomi che se andavamo per vie legali lui avrebbe trovato il modo per non farmi avere un centesimo ne per me nè per i nostri figli che stanno studiando all'università (io sono casalinga).
Ciò nonostante tengo duro, sono una donna forte anche se molte volte mi sembra di crollare.
Lui ora ha messo incinta la sua amante straniera (ho saputo che aspetta due gemelli!) e nonostante ciò vuole continuare a tenere il piede in due scarpe: vuole mantenerla e starle vicino, e allo stesso tempo pretende che io gli faccia da "mamma".
Non riesco a capire il senso: se sta costruendo una famiglia con quella donna (che si è fatta mettere incinta per investimento) perchè vuole  e pretende di continuare a fare avanti e indietro fra casa mia e di quella?
non riesco a capire, non mi vuole più, mi umilia dicendomi che sono vecchia (nonostante tutti mi abbiano sempre dato molti anni meno della mia età per il mio aspetto giovanile) e lui sia più vecchio di me (52 anni), si sta facendo famiglia con quella...e non se ne vuole andare via di casa! perchè?
qualcuno che ci è passato sa darmi qualche spiegazione? io al momento sono confusa e mi sento veramente sola in mezzo a questa battaglia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2007)

*Francesca*

Io ho vissuto una cosa simile.
Ho scoperto un anno fa una relazione di anni.
Mio marito era fuori di casa dopo tre giorni.
Però si è comportato in modo civile e non ha tolto nulla alla famiglia.
Ma anch'io non ho ostacolato in alcun modo i rapporti con i figli.
Tuo marito è ambivalente.
Vuole quella donna (o meglio l'illusione di gioventù che gli dà) e vuole te (o meglio la famiglia e la sicurezza di essere quello che è stato per ventanni).
Qualunque cosa dica a te ora ha solo la funzione di cercare un'assoluzione per quel che ha fatto e che sa che è sbagliato e per questo deve attribuirti responsabilità e deve negare quel che tu vali.
Credo che, per il tuo equilibrio, non devi consentirgli questo gioco.
Rivolgiti a un avvocato a tua tutela hai dei diritti inalienabili in quanto moglie anche se ora avrà delle nuove responsabilità(perché il fatto che l'altra sia incinta le fa acquisire dei diritti attraverso i figli che avrà).


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2007)

Benvenuta Francesca, rabbrividisco leggendo la tua mail.

Ho sempre l'idea che la peggiore fonte di disequilibrio tra marito e moglie sia quella economica: meditate ragazze di ogni età che fate le casalinghe!

Se trovate un ambivalente egoista e narciso come il marito di Francesca siete rovinate 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il tuo caro maritino ondeggerà  - se glielo permetterai - tra te e l'altra. Quando si stancherà di pappe e pannolini tornerà da te.

Raccogli l'orgoglio e il supporto della tua famiglia, FIGLI GRANDI COMPRESI, e stabilite quanto prima un assetto dignitoso per una tua nuova vita dove quell'ESSERE non ci sia.

Ho tradito anch'io, Francesca, ma ero letteralmente pronta a finire sotto i ponti o quasi per lasciare la casa e ogni comodità a mio marito.

Egoismo e tradimento sono due cose ben diverse!

Non sacrificare la tua dignità in arrangiamenti pelosi per motivi sbagliati: se hanno un padre coglione, i figli grandi devono fin d'ora farci i conti. Anche economicamente.

E prenditi un buon avvocato.

Ti abbraccio!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Settembre 2007)

Non ho consigli pratici da dare Francesca.
L'istinto, leggendo la tua mail, è quello di dirti di prendere un buon avvocato e far trovare a tuo marito le valige fuori dalla porta. Però bisogna vedere in che modo potrai mantenerti dopo, gli assegni dell'ex marito non sono mai abbastanza per vivere, e non so quanto sostegno potrà darti la tua famiglia d'origine, o come reagiranno i tuoi figli. Loro lo sanno?! se sono grandi e vanno all'università magari potranno dare una mano.. certo è che tu dovrai trovarti un lavoro.
Non so cara, da figlia, ti abbraccio.


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

*Francesca*

Vai da un avvocato e racconta tutto, ma proprio tutto.
Lui sa benissimo di essere in torto (anche da u punto di vista giuridico), fa il prepotente perchè in tal modo spera di tenerti buona.
Non credere alle sue minaccie, in caso di separazione tu non perdi proprio NULLA!!!

Vai da un buon avvocato..mi raccomando...spiegagli anche l'atteggiamento oltraggioso che tiene nei tuoi riguardi , ed il disagio psicologico che ti sta provocando (lui risponde anche dei danni).
Tu ed i tuoi figli avete diritto al mantenimento secondo le possibilità economiche di tuo marito e a rimanere nella casa familiare.

chi rischia di rimanere senza casa è lui, non te, e tantomeno i tuoi figli.

Un caro saluto ed un abbraccio !!!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Settembre 2007)

*Stessa raccomandazione*

Fila subito da un avvocato.............meglio se donna!!!
Esponi tutto in modo esauriente e stai certa che tuo marito non potrà mettere in atto nessuna minaccia.  Che sia un "tonto" lo dimostra la sua pervicacia con questa giovane straniera che sicuramente avrà cercato la gravidanza (guarda caso dopo che si è saputo che tu sai!!!) per pararsi il posteriore.
Non ci sono molte altre cose da fare, salvo ovviamente avvertire le famiglie sul perchè prendi questa decisione.... è bene che tu non passi per quella che "si è voluta dividere", purtroppo accade anche questo in certe famiglie protezionistiche di certi ometti dal biscotto facile.
Il legale saprà darti tutte le dritte e le informazioni atte a difendere i tuoi diritti di moglie e di madre. 
Ora pensa solo ai tuoi figli e non rammaricarti troppo per tuo marito, in fondo ti ha ingannato 7 anni e quando hai scoperto tutto si è comportato da vero cialtrone.... in fondo non hai perso granchè.  Spiace comunque ma che se lo tenga la futura puerpera quel campione ..... visti i precedenti non tarderà anche lei a gustrare il sapore del tradimento e magari ricambiarlo.... perchè lui è un traditore abituale e da certe abitudini non si guarisce.  
Ti siamo tutti vicini, e se hai bisogno di sfogarti quando arrivano i momenti duri, qui ha amici sinceri anche se virtuali.
Bruja


----------



## JDM (3 Settembre 2007)

Francesca47 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante.
> 
> Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
> Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
> ...


Vai da un avvocato.... ma non al buio. Tuo marito che lavoro fa ?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*Francesca scusami...*



Francesca47 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante.
> 
> Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
> Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
> ...


Francesca mi scuso prima di chiedertelo....tu hai detto che lei e' innamorata del suo portafoglio...ok....E TU?Di cos'eri innamorata quando vi siete conosciuti?Di lui soltanto per il modo di fare...o di lui per il modo di fare CHE I SUOI SOLDI gli permettavano?

Perche' un tradimento di 7 anni e' davvero difficile da non scoprire secondo me...primo...e poi perche' la situazione da te descritta...lui che continua spudoratamente...e che ti umulia....mi fa pensare che tu resisti non perche' vuoi che lui torni da te...(i figli lasciamoli stare perche' sono grandi....e forse sapevano gia da prima di te...) ma perche' non vuoi rinunciare allo stile di vita che lui ti da...rinnovo le mie scuse ma e' la prima cosa che ho pensato e dovevo dirtelo...

Io non so come andra' a finire...ma una situazione del genere non e' molto facile...tu sei casalinga...immagino che non sapresti da dove cominciare per trovarti un lavoro...ma cosa pensi di fare?Devi scegliere Francesca...o inizi una guerra con un legale che sia fidato(perche' i soldi comprano tutto.....anche gli avvocati degli altri...) oppure esci di scena Francesca...con quel poco di dignita' che ti rimane...e lo abbandoni a una che con tutta probabilita' l'ha gia tradito piu' e piu' volte con il suo VERO Uomo...che avra' la sua stessa eta' e con il quale fa del buon sesso...perche' se lui ha 52 anni...non potra' certo eguagliare uno piu' giovane...poi se lei e' pure straniera...non mi stupirei se a lui succedesse qualche "STRANISSIMO" incidente...o qualcosa di simile...quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi e' cosi...I SOLDI NON SONO AMICI DI NESSUNO...

Ti auguro di cavartela Francesca...vado a pranzo a dopo...ciao a tutti


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

Non dire idiozie...gi avvocati lavorano per chi li paga....
Se Francesca paga, l'avvocato lavora....in quanto casalinga avrà un budget, lo usa per pagare il legale.

PS. L'avvocato, nelle cause di separazione si paga un pò per volta....già all'introduzione del ricorso Francesca avrà diritto ad un assegno di mantenimento.

E che sia chiaro...Franncesca non deve muoversi da casa..è lui che se ne andrà...come vuolela legge.
Non ci sono Santi nè Madonne.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*spero...*



Iris ha detto:


> Non dire idiozie...gi avvocati lavorano per chi li paga....
> Se Francesca paga, l'avvocato lavora....in quanto casalinga avrà un budget, lo usa per pagare il legale.
> 
> PS. L'avvocato, nelle cause di separazione si paga un pò per volta....già all'introduzione del ricorso Francesca avrà diritto ad un assegno di mantenimento.
> ...



Iris tu sarai piu' esperta di me senz'altro nelle faccende di legali e tribunali...non lo metto in dubbio...Francesca puo' fare quello che crede...ma da come ha presentato la cosa...dal fatto che e' lei stessa a scrivere di non resistere ma che RESISTE lo stesso a quella situazione...mi viene da credere che questo di soldi ne abbia...e pure tanti....parecchi zeri...lui l'avra' senza dubbio minacciata per evitarsi il fastidio delle beghe legali...che tanto poi..che vince o che perde sai a lui che gliene frega?NULLA...RIDORATI IRIS...NON ESISTE UOMO CHE SI COMPORTI COSI...CHE NON ABBIA GIA MESSO IN CONTO GLI EVENTUALI DANNI ECONOMICI CHE UNA SITUAZIONE DEL GENERE PUO' CAUSARE....e quello la sa lunga....sara' un tonto a credere che l'altra gli voglia bene...ma si sa...certi uomini si rincoglioniscono quando vedono un bel pelo di f...  quindi Iris sia che Francesca vinca o perda...lui ha cmq il banco...e il banco...vince sempre...i soldi non sono amici di nessuno...lei avra' pure la sua piccola certezza economica....ma un avvocato non e' uguale all'altro....e se ti presenti da una persona con una bella mazzetta fatta di pezzi da 500...vedi che quello che ci pensa....Iris...e' l'epoca del dio denaro...tutto gira intorno ai soldi...e chi fa l'avvocato...soprattutto se avvocato divorzista...lo fa perche' c'e' lavoro....perche' si prendono bel soldi sulle litigate altrui...e uno che lavora per i soldi piu' che per il piacere che il suo lavoro gli da...ai soldi NON E' MAI INDIFFERENTE....fermo restanto che la mia e' solo un ipotesi...di quello che potrebbe succedere...auguro sempre a Francesca che tutto vada a suo vantaggio...ripeto pero' le mie due domande....lei da cos'e' che era attratta quando l'ha visto la prima volta?Da lui....o dal portachiavi della sua auto?e ancora....vuole battersi per riaverlo?O per avere il giusto prezzo per andarsene?


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

Calma...

Francesca va da un avvocato e difende i suoi diritti. E quelli dei suoi figli.
Se è la moglie di un ricco notaio, tanto meglio per lei...dovrà essere mantenuta secondo il tenore di vita che il marito le ha fatto sempre condurre.
Se vuole si cercherà un lavoro, ma se non lo trova, nessun magistrato obbligherà una casalinga di 47 anni di livello economico alto, a fare la lavavetri.
Ti assicuro.
I soldi, in tal caso sono un vantaggio per tutti!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*am i figli...*



Iris ha detto:


> Calma...
> 
> Francesca va da un avvocato e difende i suoi diritti. E quelli dei suoi figli.
> Se è la moglie di un ricco notaio, tanto meglio per lei...dovrà essere mantenuta secondo il tenore di vita che il marito le ha fatto sempre condurre.
> ...


Ma i figli sono grandi...non funziona che se i figli sono maggiorenni il mantenimento va a farsi benedire?C'e' il discorso della scuola..se i figli studiano avranno delle spese...ma per l'eta che ha lei i figli potrebbero essere tranquillamente adulti...laureati...Irisi ripeto...io non dico a Francesca di andarsene a testa bassa....fara' lei la scelta che piu' riterra' opportuna...ma dal suo modo di comportarsi...o almeno...per quello che ha scritto...mi pare che non abbia l'indole giusta...non leggo cattiveria nel suo post...rabbia...lego solo dolore e rassegnazione...classico di chi e' stato abituato ad avere tutto da qualcuno...senza mai ottenere niente con le sue azioni...vedremo se e cosa ci dira' lei...

Iris di la verita'....uno dei tuoi film preferiti e' "la guerra dei rosis" vero?


----------



## Bruja (3 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

Fermo restando che lui sia benestante e che la moglie non voglia perdere lo status quo, cosa cambia di fronte all'atteggiamento da str..... tenuto da lui?  Se voleva la "druda" per scopare, poi le è stata bene per 7 anni ed ora guarda caso la eleva al rango di mater familiae quello che conta per Francesca è solo di ordine economico e di diritto ormai.
Un avvocato, meglio se in gamba la difederebbe comunque, ci sono diritti e pedaggi che qualunque "mezzo Creso rionale" deve rispettare!  Se lui ha alienato dei beni, cosa possibile, è colpevole; la moglie non dovrebbe essere una pellegrina da quello che dici quindi sa cosa c'era come patrimonio.......... i diritti dei figli sono irrinunciabili, e qualunque cosa faccia, poi sarà la collazione dei beni a mettere tutto a posto!
Spiace solo che questa nuova signora abbia anche un parto gemellare così avrà una fetta di torta più grossa, ma tant'è di fronte ai soldi si fa di tutto, anche un aumento di "fertilità"........... 
Io carogna la sono davvero in questi casi e non mi meraviglierebbe che 7 anni senza eredi abbiano preoccupato la candidata al titolo e le abbiano fatto fare delle cure ad hoc che guarda caso fruttano proprio dopo che Francesca ha scoperto la tresca. E non datemi della visionaria.... casi del genere ne ho visti di persona!
I figli non sono solo armi in mano alle mogli per ricattare i mariti, spesso sono le teste di ponte per affrancare le amanti. Naturalmente in questi giochi gli uomini sono quelli che credono di essere degli amanti eccezionali e delle persone desideratissime!!!  Mai uno che si domandi se avrebbe la stessa "aura" facendo l'operaio alla Fiat! Quelli invece non hanno tempo di farsi quella domanda, al massimo servono per la cittadinanza........e dopo si parte in cerca del Creso di turno.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> *Ma i figli sono grandi...non funziona che se i figli sono maggiorenni il mantenimento va a farsi benedire*?C'e' il discorso della scuola..se i figli studiano avranno delle spese...ma per l'eta che ha lei i figli potrebbero essere tranquillamente adulti...laureati...Irisi ripeto...io non dico a Francesca di andarsene a testa bassa....fara' lei la scelta che piu' riterra' opportuna...ma dal suo modo di comportarsi...o almeno...per quello che ha scritto...mi pare che non abbia l'indole giusta...non leggo cattiveria nel suo post...rabbia...lego solo dolore e rassegnazione...classico di chi e' stato abituato ad avere tutto da qualcuno...senza mai ottenere niente con le sue azioni...vedremo se e cosa ci dira' lei...
> 
> Iris di la verita'....uno dei tuoi film preferiti e' "la guerra dei rosis" vero?


No, non funziona così...se i figli studiano o anche se son senza lavoro pur maggiorenni il padre, visto che è l'unico apportatore di reddito, li deve mantenere.


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Settembre 2007)

TBT come sei drastico. i soldi contano in questa faccenda, se lei è casalinga e non ha mai lavorato (certi uomini ce l'hanno la fissa della donna a casa a pulire e a far da mangiare, ho più di una parente che ci è cascata), se i figli sono all'università e non possono darle almeno per un po' una mano, permetti che questa donna di aria non posssa campare?!
Questo non vuol dire che lei se lo terrebbe per avere vantaggi economici.. chi starebbe con un mostro di quella risma in casa per una manciata di quattrini?! 
Francesca è scossa, umiliata, e non sa da che parte cominciare. ha avuto una vita che ora non potrà più essere ed è difficile affrontare un fallimento quando non si ha l'indipendenza per affrontare il futuro. 

Mi accodo a Verena.. donne non fatevi incastrare a far le casalinghe. Se lui è ricco ed ha un lavoro che vale due, cercatevi un part time e fatevi comunque esperienza. Io col cavolo che sto a casa, pure se sposassi Bill Gates, voglio le mie soddisfazioni professionali,e voglio avere la soddisfazione di dire "vaffanculo" se il mio compagno lo merita, senza ritrovarmi nella condizione di non sapere come mangiare.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja ok...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fermo restando che lui sia benestante e che la moglie non voglia perdere lo status quo, cosa cambia di fronte all'atteggiamento da str..... tenuto da lui?  Se voleva la "druda" per scopare, poi le è stata bene per 7 anni ed ora guarda caso la eleva al rango di mater familiae quello che conta per Francesca è solo di ordine economico e di diritto ormai.
> Un avvocato, meglio se in gamba la difederebbe comunque, ci sono diritti e pedaggi che qualunque "mezzo Creso rionale" deve rispettare!  Se lui ha alienato dei beni, cosa possibile, è colpevole; la moglie non dovrebbe essere una pellegrina da quello che dici quindi sa cosa c'era come patrimonio.......... i diritti dei figli sono irrinunciabili, e qualunque cosa faccia, poi sarà la collazione dei beni a mettere tutto a posto!
> Spiace solo che questa nuova signora abbia anche un parto gemellare così avrà una fetta di torta più grossa, ma tant'è di fronte ai soldi si fa di tutto, anche un aumento di "fertilità"...........
> Io carogna la sono davvero in questi casi e non mi meraviglierebbe che 7 anni senza eredi abbiano preoccupato la candidata al titolo e le abbiano fatto fare delle cure ad hoc che guarda caso fruttano proprio dopo che Francesca ha scoperto la tresca. E non datemi della visionaria.... casi del genere ne ho visti di persona!
> ...



Bruja ok....pero' io da quello che leggo,vedo in Francesca una persona succube...non mi pare in attegiamento da guerra...poi o...fatti suoi...e per quanto riguarda il discorso soldi=uomo desiderabile...viviamo nell'era del dio denaro...i soldi danno tutto...tranne la vita eterna...ma e' solo questione di tempo...(raffaella carra' e mike bongiorno stanno sperimentando....) di solito si sa che...se una bella donna si mette in mezzo a un matrimonio lo fa per soldi...a volte se non e' per soldi e' per vendetta...o per vendicarsi di un tradimento subito...distruggendo qualcos'altro...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*bene...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non funziona così...se i figli studiano o anche se son senza lavoro pur maggiorenni il padre, visto che è l'unico apportatore di reddito, li deve mantenere.


Fedi ciao(e come stai?) meglio cosi'...un altra motivazione che aggiungo alla lista del MOTIVI PER CUI IO NON VOGLIO AVERE FIGLI!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*appunto...*



Otella82 ha detto:


> TBT come sei drastico. i soldi contano in questa faccenda, se lei è casalinga e non ha mai lavorato (certi uomini ce l'hanno la fissa della donna a casa a pulire e a far da mangiare, ho più di una parente che ci è cascata), se i figli sono all'università e non possono darle almeno per un po' una mano, permetti che questa donna di aria non posssa campare?!
> Questo non vuol dire che lei se lo terrebbe per avere vantaggi economici.. chi starebbe con un mostro di quella risma in casa per una manciata di quattrini?!
> Francesca è scossa, umiliata, e non sa da che parte cominciare. ha avuto una vita che ora non potrà più essere ed è difficile affrontare un fallimento quando non si ha l'indipendenza per affrontare il futuro.
> 
> Mi accodo a Verena.. donne non fatevi incastrare a far le casalinghe. Se lui è ricco ed ha un lavoro che vale due, cercatevi un part time e fatevi comunque esperienza. Io col cavolo che sto a casa, pure se sposassi Bill Gates, voglio le mie soddisfazioni professionali,e voglio avere la soddisfazione di dire "vaffanculo" se il mio compagno lo merita, senza ritrovarmi nella condizione di non sapere come mangiare.



Otella appunto...e poi...io ci credo poco che in 7 anni lei non si sia mai accorta di nulla...aho....SETTE ANNI....uno che ha i soldi non deve lavorare fino a tardi....GLI ALTRI LAVORANO PER LUI....va beh...vedremo come va a finire...se finisce...


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ma i figli sono grandi...non funziona che se i figli sono maggiorenni il mantenimento va a farsi benedire?C'e' il discorso della scuola..se i figli studiano avranno delle spese...ma per l'eta che ha lei i figli potrebbero essere tranquillamente adulti...laureati...Irisi ripeto...io non dico a Francesca di andarsene a testa bassa....fara' lei la scelta che piu' riterra' opportuna...ma dal suo modo di comportarsi...o almeno...per quello che ha scritto...mi pare che non abbia l'indole giusta...non leggo cattiveria nel suo post...rabbia...lego solo dolore e rassegnazione...classico di chi e' stato abituato ad avere tutto da qualcuno...senza mai ottenere niente con le sue azioni...vedremo se e cosa ci dira' lei...
> 
> Iris di la verita'....uno dei tuoi film preferiti e' "la guerra dei rosis" vero?


Assolutamente no. Sono la persona meno conflittuale che esista.
Non è questione di cattiveria, ma solo di giustizia. Francesca non è un pezzo d'arredamento, è una moglie, ed il marito non può disfarsene.
I figli hanno diritto ad esere mantenuti fino a che non raggiungono l'indipendenza economica, in base alle loro aspirazioni e alle possibilità economiche dei genitori.
La cattiveria e la vendetta, TBT, è ben altro...
Consiglio solo a francesca di difendersi con gli strumenti che la legge le offre.


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Fedi ciao(e come stai?) meglio cosi'...un altra motivazione che aggiungo alla lista del MOTIVI PER CUI IO NON VOGLIO AVERE FIGLI!


 
TBT...Stai fuori di testa...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*effettivamente...*



Iris ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Sono la persona meno conflittuale che esista.
> Non è questione di cattiveria, ma solo di giustizia. Francesca non è un pezzo d'arredamento, è una moglie, ed il marito non può disfarsene.
> I figli hanno diritto ad esere mantenuti fino a che non raggiungono l'indipendenza economica, in base alle loro aspirazioni e alle possibilità economiche dei genitori.
> La cattiveria e la vendetta, TBT, è ben altro...
> Consiglio solo a francesca di difendersi con gli strumenti che la legge le offre.


Effettivamente Iris...poi se non erro...la foto nel tuo avatar e' del film "lezioni di piano" dico bene?Ce l'ho quel film


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

Si...ma che c'èntra?


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Settembre 2007)

eh sì.. un po' sì TBT francamente. concordo con Iris.

ps=appunto Otella cosa?! io non ho sostenuto che lei se lo stia tenendo per i soldi. una che se lo vuol tenere per i soldi, dopo la scoperta delle corna non glie lo dice, se ne frega, gli permette di fare il doppio gioco e continua a far la bella vita.
rileggilo il post iniziale TBT, una donna calcolatrice non avrebbe mai fatto un intervento come questo. e aggiungo.. si può aver PAURA di vedere il tradimento e non vederlo, perchè significa FALLIRE, specialmente per una donna che non ha soddisfazioni personali se non la propria casa, il proprio nido. Se lei avesse voluto solo i soldi se la sarebbe giocata molto, molto molto meglio. Se ora ti metti a giustificare il marito siamo alla frutta.
Non fai figli perchè se poi tradisci e scappi con l'amante non vuoi rischiare di permettergli di continuare gli studi?! ma perpiacere TBT!


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

Uno che mette al mondo i figli li deve mantenere. il fatto che ha messo incinta un 'altra donna e che quindi abbia deciso di riprodursi ancora, sta a significare che è disposto a mantenere sia i figli di primo letto, sia quelli che sparge per il mondo.

E che cavolo!!!

Se uno fa lo stronzo..non vedo perchè ne debbano risentire i figli!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*e' cosi...*



Iris ha detto:


> TBT...Stai fuori di testa...


Iris io la penso cosi'...non sono fatto per fare il papa'


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*c entra che...*



Iris ha detto:


> Si...ma che c'èntra?


Beh io avevo chiesto se il tuo film preferito era la guerra dei rosis...guardando il tuo avatar pero'...tutto li...aho'...calma...era cosi...tanto per parlare!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*no Otella..*



Otella82 ha detto:


> eh sì.. un po' sì TBT francamente. concordo con Iris.
> 
> ps=appunto Otella cosa?! io non ho sostenuto che lei se lo stia tenendo per i soldi. una che se lo vuol tenere per i soldi, dopo la scoperta delle corna non glie lo dice, se ne frega, gli permette di fare il doppio gioco e continua a far la bella vita.
> rileggilo il post iniziale TBT, una donna calcolatrice non avrebbe mai fatto un intervento come questo. e aggiungo.. si può aver PAURA di vedere il tradimento e non vederlo, perchè significa FALLIRE, specialmente per una donna che non ha soddisfazioni personali se non la propria casa, il proprio nido. Se lei avesse voluto solo i soldi se la sarebbe giocata molto, molto molto meglio. Se ora ti metti a giustificare il marito siamo alla frutta.
> Non fai figli perchè se poi tradisci e scappi con l'amante non vuoi rischiare di permettergli di continuare gli studi?! ma perpiacere TBT!



No Otella...non faccio figli perche' se poi vengo tradito mi tocca mantenerli ugualmente...e se poi i figli riprendono dalla madre vedi che ci prendono pure gusto a essere mantenuti...calma eh...che stiamo parlando!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*Iris...*



Iris ha detto:


> Uno che mette al mondo i figli li deve mantenere. il fatto che ha messo incinta un 'altra donna e che quindi abbia deciso di riprodursi ancora, sta a significare che è disposto a mantenere sia i figli di primo letto, sia quelli che sparge per il mondo.
> 
> E che cavolo!!!
> 
> Se uno fa lo stronzo..non vedo perchè ne debbano risentire i figli!!!


Iris ce gente che di figli ne mette al mondo anche di piu'...e se ne frega altamente di crescerli....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*vado...*

vado che devo lasciare il pc al fratellino...ciao a tutti a dopo forse...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Fedi ciao(e come stai?) meglio cosi'...un altra motivazione che aggiungo alla lista del MOTIVI PER CUI IO NON VOGLIO AVERE FIGLI!


 
Te sei fuori come un balcone 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacvio!


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Settembre 2007)

Son calmissima TBT, tranquillo.

però, su Francesca, mi sembri un tantinello prevenuto, e non capisco che elementi tu abbia.


ps= se figli non ne vuoi attento a non farne, e a trovare la donna che non desideri una famiglia.


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Son calmissima TBT, tranquillo.
> 
> però, su Francesca, mi sembri un tantinello prevenuto, e non capisco che elementi tu abbia.
> 
> ...


Veramente è TBT che è un pò esagitato


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

Francesca47 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante.
> 
> Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
> Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
> ...


Io, al momento ,cara amica ti chiederei solo l'indirizzo di casa tua per potergli prima spaccare la faccia, e poi...dare fuoco alla macchina ( la sua )

Lo so che non ti sono stata di aiuto per ora, ma credimi, è l'unica cosa che ora desidero dirti.

Dovremmo costituire un gruppo di azione in questo forum,* diviso per regioni...e agire* quando è il caso di agire...perchè qui le chiacchere stanno a zero!!!!

Lupa...Lettrice ( tacci tua..proprio in olanda dovevi stare) Bruja, Persa, Vere, Otella, Rita, Iris...Mari...si fa?

Io sto in lombardia.


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io, al momento ,cara amica ti chiederei solo l'indirizzo di casa tua per potergli prima spaccare la faccia, e poi...dare fuoco alla macchina ( la sua )
> 
> Lo so che non ti sono stata di aiuto per ora, ma credimi, è l'unica cosa che ora desidero dirti.
> 
> ...



Micia in questi casi bisogna essere freddi e determinati.

1) Andare da un buon legale, meglio se donna, e da subito.

2) Mettergli gli effetti personali fuori dalla porta.

3) Cambiare la serratura di casa.


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia in questi casi bisogna essere freddi e determinati.
> 
> 1) Andare da un buon legale, meglio se donna, e da subito.
> 
> ...


No. Il punto 2 e 3 non puo metterli in atto. Io seguirei la legge. E' sufficiente.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*perche' esiste?*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Son calmissima TBT, tranquillo.
> 
> però, su Francesca, mi sembri un tantinello prevenuto, e non capisco che elementi tu abbia.
> 
> ...


Otella perche' esiste una Donna che non desideri una famiglia?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*giusto...*



Iris ha detto:


> No. Il punto 2 e 3 non puo metterli in atto. Io seguirei la legge. E' sufficiente.


Iris dice giusto...poi si passa dalla parte del torto...le vendette che vuoi mettere in atto Mice',sono giustificate...ma vanno fatte eseguire da terze persone...che sappiano il fatto loro...e che non lascino tracce....(l'auto poi non si brucia mai...se no l'assicurazione puo' essere che ripaga....meglio una tanica piena di benzina olio dei frei e liquido della batteria,con un goccio di acido muriatico che lega il tutto....la versi sopra il tetto dell'auto...vedi che belle bolle che fa la vernice mentre salta via 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   Iris sono calmo pure io


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Otella perche' esiste una Donna che non desideri una famiglia?


 
...a sentire le mie amiche TUTTE salvo poi piangere che LUI (inaffidabile, sposato, fidanzato, troppo vecchio, troppo giovane, con i piedi che fanno contatto con i gomiti, etc.) non l'ha chiamata...

Bacio!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*ahuauhahuauhahuauhahu*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...a sentire le mie amiche TUTTE salvo poi piangere che LUI (inaffidabile, sposato, fidanzato, troppo vecchio, troppo giovane, con i piedi che fanno contatto con i gomiti, etc.) non l'ha chiamata...
> 
> Bacio!



ahuuhaauhahu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ygauauauahauhauh Verena essi...pure a sentire tante amiche mie non vogliono famiglia...e per quanto riguarda il discorso "non mi ha chiamata..." oggi va cosi....prima era l'Uomo che corteggiava...telefonava....anche solo per sentire la sua voce....oggi lo deve fare la Donna...chiama e chiede se e' libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (a me chiamano senza chiedere se sono libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   perche' sanno che lo sono di natura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ahuuhaauhahu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedrai che una furbona che ti si sposa la trovi, TBT 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sei merce rara!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Son calmissima TBT, tranquillo.
> 
> *però, su Francesca, mi sembri un tantinello prevenuto, e non capisco che elementi tu abbia.*
> 
> ...


 
era su questo più che altro, che ero curiosa di avere risposta TBT.

uno una famiglia la vorrei, in teoria. poi però mi guardo intorno, storco il naso, e quasi quasi preferisco l'opzione: adotto un ciwawa e mi rimbecillisco trattandolo come un pupo. il compagno non serve, e la nevrosi anche se un tantinello triste per chi mi osserva, non ha molte controindicazioni.

ps= mamme, non fraintedentemi eh, NON sto paragonando i figli ai cani. sto scherzando, ma è che anche i desideri più belli, se uno si trova a guardare la vita intorno a sè con attenzione, paiono rischiosi a realizzarsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2007)

*pronta!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io, al momento ,cara amica ti chiederei solo l'indirizzo di casa tua per potergli prima spaccare la faccia, e poi...dare fuoco alla macchina ( la sua )
> 
> Lo so che non ti sono stata di aiuto per ora, ma credimi, è l'unica cosa che ora desidero dirti.
> 
> ...


Anch'io...
...si può fare ...per ora può bastare...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*vedremo..*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Vedrai che una furbona che ti si sposa la trovi, TBT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vedremo Verena...ma per trascinarmi su un altare...ce un solo sistema...e dubito che una Donna lo attuerebbe con me...mica so raul bova io


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*per me...*



Otella82 ha detto:


> era su questo più che altro, che ero curiosa di avere risposta TBT.
> 
> uno una famiglia la vorrei, in teoria. poi però mi guardo intorno, storco il naso, e quasi quasi preferisco l'opzione: adotto un ciwawa e mi rimbecillisco trattandolo come un pupo. il compagno non serve, e la nevrosi anche se un tantinello triste per chi mi osserva, non ha molte controindicazioni.
> 
> ps= mamme, non fraintedentemi eh, NON sto paragonando i figli ai cani. sto scherzando, ma è che anche i desideri più belli, se uno si trova a guardare la vita intorno a sè con attenzione, paiono rischiosi a realizzarsi.



Per me e' diverso...io non voglio figli per tanti motivi...sporcano...puzzano...gridano...fanno domande assurde...rubano tempo...rubano il sonno...rubano l'amore della Donna che e' madre...non stimolano il mio senso paterno....che forse non ho...me la cavo meglio nei panni di zio...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (3 Settembre 2007)

*real tv...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io...
> ...si può fare ...per ora può bastare...



OK....pero' avvertite anche me...che vengo con la videocamera a filmare tutto...cosi andiamo in onda su real tv


----------



## Rebecca (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Francesca mi scuso prima di chiedertelo....tu hai detto che lei e' innamorata del suo portafoglio...ok....E TU?Di cos'eri innamorata quando vi siete conosciuti?Di lui soltanto per il modo di fare...o di lui per il modo di fare CHE I SUOI SOLDI gli permettavano?
> 
> Perche' un tradimento di 7 anni e' davvero difficile da non scoprire secondo me...primo...e poi perche' la situazione da te descritta...lui che continua spudoratamente...e che ti umulia....mi fa pensare che tu resisti non perche' vuoi che lui torni da te...(i figli lasciamoli stare perche' sono grandi....e forse sapevano gia da prima di te...) ma perche' non vuoi rinunciare allo stile di vita che lui ti da...rinnovo le mie scuse ma e' la prima cosa che ho pensato e dovevo dirtelo...
> 
> ...


 









TBT, ti voglio bene, ma qui hai fatto pipì un po' fuori dal vasino.


----------



## Rebecca (3 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Bruja ok....pero' io da quello che leggo,vedo in Francesca una persona succube...non mi pare in attegiamento da guerra...poi o...fatti suoi...e per quanto riguarda il discorso soldi=uomo desiderabile...viviamo nell'era del dio denaro...i soldi danno tutto...tranne la vita eterna...ma e' solo questione di tempo...(raffaella carra' e mike bongiorno stanno sperimentando....) di solito si sa che...se una bella donna si mette in mezzo a un matrimonio lo fa per soldi...a volte se non e' per soldi e' per vendetta...o per vendicarsi di un tradimento subito...distruggendo qualcos'altro...












Ti voglio un po' meno bene, ma sono sicura che riprenderai il contatto con la realtà...


----------



## Rebecca (3 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io, al momento ,cara amica ti chiederei solo l'indirizzo di casa tua per potergli prima spaccare la faccia, e poi...dare fuoco alla macchina ( la sua )
> 
> Lo so che non ti sono stata di aiuto per ora, ma credimi, è l'unica cosa che ora desidero dirti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (3 Settembre 2007)

*Francesca*

Immagino avrai la testa nel pallone.
Comunque resta la raccomandazione di andare da un avvocato in gamba, e  non farti intimidire!!
C'è una cosa che puoi fare immediatamente e ti mette al riparo da qualunque ritorsione legale, quelle che fa tuo marito a chiacchiere puoi tranquillamente ignorarle tanto sarà lui ad andare fuori casa..... Sciopero totale ed assoluto dei supporti domestici.
Pulisci casa, prepari da mangiare lavi e stiri per te e per i tuoi figli... lui si arrangi e vada dalla sua nuova "massaia" a farsi lavare i calzini etc....
Tu hai una depressione da dispiacere e da stravolgimento della vita............ qualunque medico puuò attestarlo e ogni volta che fai qualcosa per lui hai delle crisi.............
E' una tattica già sperimentata felicemente... prova a metterla in atto!  Non puoi immaginare quanto il togliere il banale quotisiano a qualcuno crei problemi a questi bellimbusti; se poi decidesse di andare da madame a farsi consolare ed accudire... meglio. Prima te lo levi di torno e meglio è!!!!!
Bruja


p.s. Quanto alla proposta di Miciolidia, non credo sia fattibile almeno in tempi brevi, ma a volte basta poco per creare problemi a qualcuno.....  è sufficiente ignorarlo anche se vive in casa.....e non avrebbe diritto di replica perchè se non gli sta bene può sempre andare dove si è trovato tanto bene fino a quel momento!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (3 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Son calmissima TBT, tranquillo.
> 
> *però, su Francesca, mi sembri un tantinello prevenuto, e non capisco che elementi tu abbia.*
> 
> ...


 
Scusa se insisto Turn.. più non rispondi e mi mi viene da pensare che sia interessante ciò che c'è sotto. mi riquoto.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Immagino avrai la testa nel pallone.
> Comunque resta la raccomandazione di andare da un avvocato in gamba, e non farti intimidire!!
> C'è una cosa che puoi fare immediatamente e ti mette al riparo da qualunque ritorsione legale, quelle che fa tuo marito a chiacchiere puoi tranquillamente ignorarle tanto sarà lui ad andare fuori casa..... Sciopero totale ed assoluto dei supporti domestici.
> Pulisci casa, prepari da mangiare lavi e stiri per te e per i tuoi figli... lui si arrangi e vada dalla sua nuova "massaia" a farsi lavare i calzini etc....
> ...


 
tesora, e tu credi che possa bastare con certi soggetti "ignorarli"? 

Possono anche diventare violenti.

Oppure possono rispondere con un silenzio di matrice opposta che è ancora piu' aggressivo della parola, parole taciute ancora piu' dolorose dell'ingiuria contro la quale puoi reagire almeno...ed è il silenzio dell'indifferenza, che è anche il disprezzo....e tu lo senti e te lo becchi tutto senza sapere contro cosa combattere perchè è incomunicabilità..e tutto questo fa una paura boia.

...perchè è un silenzio di chi NON vuole pagare, di chi NOn vuole a tutti costri cambiare lo stato delle cose.

E questo illustre Signore mi sembra che abbia le idee chiare a proposito, ma cara Francesca, certamente un avvocato* DONNA*, come t i ha suggerito Bruja ti potrebbe aiutare, e che sia brava cara Francesca, non la prima che trovi a caso...qualche euro in piu' potrebbero in qualche minuto farti cambiare percezione di quel dolore che stai vivendo.

ti abbraccio e comincia a credere in te stessa...per te e per i tuoi ragazzi.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Otella perche' esiste una Donna che non desideri una famiglia?


 

ma che ti ha preso?

ora ti faccio una puntura di roba che ti fa bene, giu' le mutandine


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

Francesca47 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti *da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante. *
> 
> Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
> Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
> ...


comunque sia il legale che ti sei trovata,  è un incapace coi fiocchi...

e se stai male cara Francesca, incomincia ad andare dal tuo medico e racconta quello che vivi e come lo vivi, procurati dei certificati  che testimoniano il tuo stato psichico volta per volta!!! ogni volta che stai male, come oggi!!!

e se senti il bisogno di consultare uno psichiatra, meglio ancora... ci sarà una relazione ancor piu' approfondita delle stato in cui versi a causa anche delle sue minacce

I giudici ne terranno conto...ma queste cose avrebbe dovuto dirtele lui.lo pseudo avvocato...una DONNA francesca...non dimenticarlo.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (4 Settembre 2007)

Francesca47 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante.
> 
> Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
> Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
> ...


cara Francesca cio che scrivi e davvero tristissimo. e parlo da traditore che avrebbe lasciato moglie e figli piccoli per un miraggio di amore ma mai e poi mai avrei fatto mancare loro qualcosa. mai . forse e proprio per quello che la mia amante nonostante sia un manager ben pagato ha deciso di non rifarsi una vita con me, be meglio cosi. mai sarei potuto venir meno anche ad un obbligo di mantenimento materiale dopo essere stato la causa di tanto dolore, ti abbraccio forte. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Capisco le tue perplessità, ma Francesca deve mettere da parte le paure....il certificato medico è utilissimo, e credo comunque che se questo signore comincia a NON trovare le sue comodità quotidiane... cassettio vuoti, niente di pronto, è vero che potrebbe arrivare alla violenza, ma in fondo cosa ha fatto fino ad ora. Inoltre se è intelligente come sembra se si azzarda a metterle le mani addosso si becca una denuncia e, dopo quella tutto diventerà molto più difficile per lui.
Dubirto che sia tanto idiota, si limiterà alla violenza psicologica che già mette in atto e che Francesca deve imparare ad ignorare perchè fa parte della tattica che serve a lui per tenerla in stato di suddittanza e costrizione.  Già che c'è il medico stesso potrebbe appoggiarla ad uno psicologo... così diventerebbe evidente che lo stato in cui versa è dovuto a lui ed al suo comportamento.
Forse la verità è che Francesca deve subito fare istanza di separazione, se non sbaglio a quel punto potrebbe, volendo, allontanarsi da casa senza ritorsioni affermando che teme azioni violente nei suoi confronti e che non vuole vivere sotto lo stesso tetto di chi la minaccia continuamente.........tanto la casa resterebbe comunque a lei, è la parte debole...........
Insomma Francesca deve trovare la forza ed il coraggio di opporsi non alla vita che conduce il marito, che può andare dove gli pare tanto lo ha già perso (e deve farsene una ragione), ma al disegno ben chiaro di lui, di esautorarla, tenerla come colf e godersi la sua nuova signora e mammina!! Deve appellarsi alla sua dignità di donna e di madre, i figli alla fine sapranno e vedranno, e se già ci sarà il danno di una eredità dimezzata, che almeno non ci sia la beffa di una usurpatrice che mette l'inferno nella famiglia, non esiste Biancaneve, a Grimilde si risponde con un'altra Grimilde!!
Se Francesca ci darà più informazioni e dettagli forse potremmo indirizzarla meglio, in fondo nel forum gente che capisce di cose legali ce n'è.... inoltre se le serve il nome di un avvocato donna in gamba può sempre chiamare il telefono rosa.........loro hanno i n0minativi giusti per ogni città!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

*Buon giorno Pimpi cari*



Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco le tue perplessità, ma Francesca deve mettere da parte le paure....il certificato medico è utilissimo, e credo comunque che se questo signore comincia a NON trovare le sue comodità quotidiane... cassettio vuoti, niente di pronto, è vero che potrebbe arrivare alla violenza, ma in fondo cosa ha fatto fino ad ora. Inoltre se è intelligente come sembra se si azzarda a metterle le mani addosso si becca una denuncia e, dopo quella tutto diventerà molto più difficile per lui.
> Dubirto che sia tanto idiota, si limiterà alla violenza psicologica che già mette in atto e che Francesca deve imparare ad ignorare perchè fa parte della tattica che serve a lui per tenerla in stato di suddittanza e costrizione. Già che c'è il medico stesso potrebbe appoggiarla ad uno psicologo... così diventerebbe evidente che lo stato in cui versa è dovuto a lui ed al suo comportamento.
> Forse la verità è che Francesca deve subito fare istanza di separazione, se non sbaglio a quel punto potrebbe, volendo, allontanarsi da casa senza ritorsioni affermando che teme azioni violente nei suoi confronti e che non vuole vivere sotto lo stesso tetto di chi la minaccia continuamente.........tanto la casa resterebbe comunque a lei, è la parte debole...........
> Insomma Francesca deve trovare la forza ed il coraggio di opporsi non alla vita che conduce il marito, che può andare dove gli pare tanto lo ha già perso (e deve farsene una ragione), ma al disegno ben chiaro di lui, di esautorarla, tenerla come colf e godersi la sua nuova signora e mammina!! Deve appellarsi alla sua dignità di donna e di madre, i figli alla fine sapranno e vedranno, e se già ci sarà il danno di una eredità dimezzata, che almeno non ci sia la beffa di una usurpatrice che mette l'inferno nella famiglia, non esiste Biancaneve, a Grimilde si risponde con un'altra Grimilde!!
> ...


Condivido TUTTO Bruja..ma aggiungerei di NON sopravvalutare mai l'avversario... dopo la violenza psicologica, puo' arrivare anche quella fisica, il passo è breve, anche nei soggetti che apparentemente  apparirebbero meno inclini per natura!!! 



*Io l'ho fatto ed ho sbagliato*.( a sottovalutare il livello di possibilità di aggressione fisica )


Francesca, mi rivolgo ora a Te in particolare; ho non tanto sopravvalutato lui nel tempo ( o forse si, ma non è questo il punto ) quanto piuttosto *HO SOTTOVALUTATO ME STESSA...cerca di non fare anche tu la stessa cosa.*

*Acchiappa il numero del tel rosa come Bruja ti ha detto ...e vedi come le prospettive cambieranno!!!*


----------



## Verena67 (4 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> cara Francesca cio che scrivi e davvero tristissimo. e parlo da traditore che avrebbe lasciato moglie e figli piccoli per un miraggio di amore ma mai e poi mai avrei fatto mancare loro qualcosa. mai . forse* e proprio per quello che la mia amante nonostante sia un manager ben pagato ha deciso di non rifarsi una vita con me,* be meglio cosi. mai sarei potuto venir meno anche ad un obbligo di mantenimento materiale dopo essere stato la causa di tanto dolore, ti abbraccio forte.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Il che la dice lunga anche sulla TUA ex amante..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Eh, amore e portafoglio. Non ti credere anch'io avrei fatto come te e sono quasi certa che questa mia predisposizione a cedere tutto ai miei abbia influito non poco sulle decisioni del mio ex....

Il che mette in luce che persone fossero e che orrido PEGGIORAMENTO avrebbero apportato alle nostre vite, e ti diro', io sono orgogliosa di essere così e non cosà! E piuttosto fiera dello scampato pericolo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





un abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Il che la dice lunga anche sulla TUA ex amante.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Approvo incondizionatamente, la'amante di b.d.  fra il grande amore ed i conti ha optato per quelli........... E questo dovrebbe rendergli meno difficile pensare che non era quella indefettibile persona che l'amore l'aveva fatta apparire.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il che la dice lunga anche sulla TUA ex amante.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


!!!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

Io vorrei chiederti, Francesca, come mai ti senti sola.
I tuoi figli vanno all'università, hai scritto. Sono grandicelli per capire e non farti sentire sola.
Io non so che dire. Mi pare tutto un pò strano.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





7 anni di relazione, la ingravida e ti piglia per il culo.
E chi è? Barbablù?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E tu per sette anni anni sei stata a giustificare i suoi malumori come preoccupazioni sul lavoro? Per sette anni?

Mah.

Comunque, i consigli delle nostre pimpe qui, sono buoni e giusti. Tutelati con un avvocato e cerca di star su.




ps: Nota Tibbittì.
Ragazze, quando si parla di grano Tibbì perde la testa, non lo sapete? Fa sempre così.
La tipa, detto tra noi, deve avergliela portata via uno coi soldi. C'ha sta fissa, non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

> ps: Nota Tibbittì.
> Ragazze, quando si parla di grano Tibbì perde la testa, non lo sapete? Fa sempre così.
> La tipa, detto tra noi, deve avergliela portata via uno coi soldi. C'ha sta fissa, non c'è niente da fare.


[/QUOTE]


se la sciura single, manager in carriera di TBT, ha scelto il riccone libbero a fronte di Uomo che l'amava ( TBT) ma che comunque sapeva di avere e volere destinare responsabilità alla sua famiglia precedente e lo ha quindi mollato per questo...NON CI DEVE STUPIRE.

O sei pronta ad accogliere l'altra famiglia, o quantomeno non negare l'appartenenza del tuo fidanzatino alla ex famiglia, sfasciata nella forma ma non nei contenuti ( come TBT ha fatto intendere) oppure ..ciccia..te ne vai e trovi il riccastro che ti da meno problemi da gestire ....

dico cassate?


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*O.T.*

A proposito di riccastri.......... oggi mi hanno dato una notizia (io in queste cose cono sempre tarda), finalmente la "compagna" di Briatore aspetta un bebè!!
Non riuscivo più a dormire dall'emozione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bene ecco come sistemare la propria vita, quella del nascituro e della eventuale famigliola d'origine e con un passato di indiscutibile imbarazzo.......
Della serie non impota quanto siano potenti o ricchi, sono tutti degli emeriti beoti dipendenti dalle loro parti pendule, perchè se qualcuno mi tira fuori anche solo lontanamente la parola amore lo cito per danni esistenziali perchè ridere a crepapelle per oltre tre ore è dannoso alla salute!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




( e speriamo che adesso qualcuno non dica che parlo per invidia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Iris (4 Settembre 2007)

*Fuori dal coro*

Io ve lo dico chiaro...a me quella ragazza fa simpatia. Insomma, sfrutta ciò che ha...prima per campare doveva farseli tutti...adesso basta che vada con uno.
Una scelta intelligente e condivisibile.
Potendo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi, volete mettere...le altre dobbiamo subircele, vederle in televisione, mandarle in parlamento. Pagarle insomma...questa se la paga Briatore.
Ce ne fossero di veline, letterine e vallette come lei!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*

se la sciura single, manager in carriera di TBT, ha scelto il riccone libbero a fronte di Uomo che l'amava ( TBT) ma che comunque sapeva di avere e volere destinare responsabilità alla sua famiglia precedente e lo ha quindi mollato per questo...NON CI DEVE STUPIRE.

O sei pronta ad accogliere l'altra famiglia, o quantomeno non negare l'appartenenza del tuo fidanzatino alla ex famiglia, sfasciata nella forma ma non nei contenuti ( come TBT ha fatto intendere) oppure ..ciccia..te ne vai e trovi il riccastro che ti da meno problemi da gestire ....

dico cassate?[/quote]
Hai confuso TBT con BD  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lupa no


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Stai pure nel coro*



Iris ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico chiaro...a me quella ragazza fa simpatia. Insomma, sfrutta ciò che ha...prima per campare doveva farseli tutti...adesso basta che vada con uno.
> Una scelta intelligente e condivisibile.
> Potendo...
> 
> ...


 
Primo non ho detto che lei sia questo o quello ma solo che lui è un coglione........e fa differenza.  
Inoltre facessero quello che preferiscono, è solo che anche se non leggo gossip e riviste da chiacchiericcio, posso essere seccata che per quanto durerà la gravidanza ed il puerperio saremo inondate dalle loro "imprese"?
Bruja

p.s. Non mi pare che la signorina in questione non abbia riempito i giornali scandalistici con dovizia di flirts e solo di quelli, è encomiabile che ora possa stare solo con Briatore.... ma il pregresso mi pare abbia riempito pagine di gornali non molto tempo fa con cosucce non proprio da alcova; quello che l'ha portata ad essere apprezzata da Briatore è stato il suo esibirsi a destra ed a manca, il resto con grancassa della magistratura l'ha resa celebre e lui da vero mecenate l'ha difesa a spada tratta (insomma proprio un buzzurro non è) ed è la sola cosa onorevole che gli riconosco.
Quanto al fatto che se la paghi Briatore non sono proprio convinta, lui la mantiene sì, ma adesso questa "vende" perchè sta con Briatore e la pubblicità, gli spettacoli, le foto e quant'altro chi credi lo paghi? Le leggi le fa il mercato dei curiosi quindi pagheranno i curiosi di fatti del genere.  Non è un fatto personale, lei vale qualunque altra......... perchè una di 25 anni c.a che sta con una di 60 e passa si sistema e ci fa un figlio a te fa simpatia a me fa furberia, quindi tanto di cappello, si è sistemata a vita, ma appunto lasciamola su quel piano..... la furberia perchè il problema è aqquartierarsi per merito di giroseno. girovita e girofianchi.... io la simpatia la riservo alle ragazze che si sudano studi e laurea, che lavorano e che si sbattono in verticale!! E ce ne sono parecchie che avrebbero i titoli per farlo in orizzontale più e meglio (esteticamente) di altre, è l'indole che le rende diverse.  
Capèisco però che di fronte al denaro ed al lusso si debba chinare la fronte...... io lo ammetto, sono demodée e poco elastica, quindi mi metto da parte ma mi tengo le mie opinioni che, qualche volta per quanto costano, sono un vero lusso.....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico chiaro...a me quella ragazza fa simpatia. Insomma, sfrutta ciò che ha...prima per campare doveva farseli tutti...adesso basta che vada con uno.
> Una scelta intelligente e condivisibile.
> Potendo...
> 
> ...


iris..ma scusa ma chi se l'è mai ...ehm...ehm.."filata"  la signorina,anzi Signora

Chiamiamola cosi ...perchè la cortesia è d'obbligo in questo caso,Signora  che riuscirà a dare alla luce pure due anime che prima o poi si ritroveranno con una mano rananz' e una d'arret' tanto per essere aulica...ma tanto se la sbriglierà comunque ...certa come sono delle sue nobilissime qualità capaci di far perdere la testa a queste teste di ombrello di cui è costellato il nostro pianeta.


Io la faccia la gonfierei  solo a lui, prima e dopo la cura.

Punto e basta .

vorrei solo che Francesca ci avesse letto e ritrovasse un poco di fiducia e coraggio.


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

Io non c'ho capito un fischio.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non c'ho capito un fischio.


eccerto..sei distratta.

vai di là...che ti aspettiamo..su'...


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Te lo spiego in parole povere*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non c'ho capito un fischio.


Tu ci saresti andata con Briatore se avessi avuto delle forme procaci..........ovvio una decina di anni fa, per sistemarti e mettere i piedi al caldo?
Ergo......... te lo facevi stare bene anche se è quel bischero che sembra ed è più noto come corridore di letti che di formula uno?
Insomma la daresti via per soldi o per quello che i soldi comprano?
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu ci saresti andata con Briatore se avessi avuto delle forme procaci..........ovvio una decina di anni fa, per sistemarti e mettere i piedi al caldo?
> Ergo......... te lo facevi stare bene anche se è quel bischero che sembra ed è più noto come corridore di letti che di formula uno?
> Insomma la daresti via per soldi o per quello che i soldi comprano?
> Bruja


 
Mi scusi sa...ma dove lo hai visto quella capa di morto di Briatore?
-


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*A Monza....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi scusi sa...ma dove lo hai visto quella capa di morto di Briatore?
> -


 
............... ma me lo potevo risparmiare, senza la preparazione da serata di gala ha la faccia che sembra un papiro egizio!  Speriamo che il resto regga meglio!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ............... ma me lo potevo risparmiare, senza la preparazione da serata di gala ha la faccia che sembra un papiro egizio! Speriamo che il resto regga meglio!!!
> Bruja


 
volevo dire infatti di carta impecorita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   giuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quanto è brutto . ma quanto è brutto quello....

no, non ce la farei...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu ci saresti andata con Briatore se avessi avuto delle forme procaci..........ovvio una decina di anni fa, per sistemarti e mettere i piedi al caldo?
> Ergo......... te lo facevi stare bene anche se è quel bischero che sembra ed è più noto come corridore di letti che di formula uno?
> Insomma la daresti via per soldi o per quello che i soldi comprano?
> Bruja


A parte che io le forme procaci eccome! ce le ho ancora adesso... Briatore sarebbe qual cocainomane a metà tra Califano e Franco Franchi vero?

Insomma... io l'ho data e la do via volentieri ma solo in cambio di altrettanti metri di pisello e cielo.

Beata innocenza!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque non biasimo chi lo fa; è un parametro anche quello e forse, nemmeno dei peggiori.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A parte che io le forme procaci eccome! ce le ho ancora adesso... Briatore sarebbe qual cocainomane a metà tra Califano e Franco Franchi vero?
> 
> Insomma... io l'ho data e la do via volentieri *ma solo in cambio di altrettanti metri di pisello *e cielo.
> 
> ...


Ammazza...e chi sarebbe sto fenomeno???

Ps:se e' a Kg ce potrei pure pensa'....


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ammazza...e chi sarebbe sto fenomeno???
> 
> Ps:se e' a Kg ce potrei pure pensa'....


Se metti un pisello dietro l'altro... sai quanta strada si fa?
Pure chilometri.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se metti un pisello dietro l'altro... sai quanta strada si fa?
> Pure chilometri.


 
Ao' nun te capisco....c'hai gusti strani per me che so' burino....

Comunque la Carra' te chiedeva de conta' i piselli tutt'insieme non in fila indiana e la strada l'ha fatta lo stesso....

oh se l'ha fatta.....


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> A parte che io le forme procaci eccome! ce le ho ancora adesso... Briatore sarebbe qual cocainomane a metà tra Califano e Franco Franchi vero?
> 
> Insomma... io l'ho data e la do via volentieri ma solo in cambio di altrettanti metri di pisello e cielo.
> 
> ...


A me non cambia una virgola, ma è la grancassa e il doversi sorbire le loro "gesta" anche se non vuoi che ritengo sia invasivo......... TV, giornali, chiacchiere circolanti.... ecchezebedei!!
Bruja

p.s. l'immagine che hai data è quasi perfetta, manca solo la guanciotta cascante simil Prodi.... che non si vede perchè è nascosta dalle pieghe che chiamano vezzosamente rughe.


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Ao' nun te capisco....c'hai gusti strani per me che so' burino....
> 
> Comunque *la Carra'* te chiedeva de conta' *i piselli* tutt'insieme non in fila indiana e la strada l'ha fatta lo stesso....
> 
> oh se l'ha fatta.....



Ma non erano ceci?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non erano ceci?


ah erano ceci???

Che minkkia ne potevo sape'....ero pischello ed il televisore in bianco e nero.....

Ps:vabbe' nun ero pure sordo ma era l'altoparlante scassato...


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non erano ceci?


 
Sorvola.... se ci ripensa rischiamo che diventino fave !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sorvola.... se ci ripensa rischiamo che diventino fave !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' facile, con Stermi' tutto e' possibile


----------



## Iris (4 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Primo non ho detto che lei sia questo o quello ma solo che lui è un coglione........e fa differenza.
> Inoltre facessero quello che preferiscono, è solo che anche se non leggo gossip e riviste da chiacchiericcio, posso essere seccata che per quanto durerà la gravidanza ed il puerperio saremo inondate dalle loro "imprese"?
> Bruja
> 
> ...


Ok, bruja...io ero ironica...dicevo che tra le le tante donnette di facili costumi, preferisco questa che il mestiere lo fa dichiaratamente.
Rispetto alle dirigenti che diventano tali perchè allargano le gambe, o peggio a quelle che entrano in parlamento ed in governo, e si fanno chiamare signore..preferisco le battone tout court...Credo che la Gregoraci (si chiama così?), faccia meno danni della onorevole................... (poteteci metterci sia una di destra che una di sinistra)


----------



## Iris (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se metti un pisello dietro l'altro... sai quanta strada si fa?
> Pure chilometri.


 
Infatti....io ho parecchie signore davanti a me, che hanno fatto strada con il sudore delle coscie...
Anzi, diciamola tutta, visto che di dirigenti maiali ne ho incontrati tanti potevo fare pure io...
Però senza invidia, io la dò a chi mi pare e ho il lusso di farlo per piacere...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok, bruja...io ero ironica...dicevo che tra le le tante donnette di facili costumi, preferisco questa che il mestiere lo fa dichiaratamente.
> Rispetto alle dirigenti che diventano tali perchè allargano le gambe, o peggio a quelle che entrano in parlamento ed in governo, e si fanno chiamare signore..preferisco le battone tout court...Credo che la Gregoraci (si chiama così?), faccia meno danni della onorevole................... (poteteci metterci sia una di destra che una di sinistra)


Iris. il problema è che le mettono apposta per tacere.

Una donna capace creerebbe piu' problemi e meno consenso...sarebbe meno manovrabile insomma.


----------



## Iris (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iris. il problema è che le mettono apposta per tacere.
> 
> Una donna capace creerebbe piu' problemi e meno consenso...sarebbe meno manovrabile insomma.


Oddio, magari tacessero....


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Oddio, magari tacessero....


si, hai ragione...ma è un parlar che non fa danno...è indotto.


----------



## Bruja (5 Settembre 2007)

*Iris*

Capisco e condivido quel che dici, è solo che a volte proprio non so ne può più......... e si spererebbe che nessuno comprasse giornali o ascoltasse le loro vicende, ma tant'è!!!!
Bruja


X Micio
Almeno si occupassero solo dell'indotto "introdotto" di cui sono espertissime.......!!


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco e condivido quel che dici, è solo che a volte proprio non so ne può più......... e si spererebbe che nessuno comprasse giornali o ascoltasse le loro vicende, ma tant'è!!!!
> Bruja
> 
> 
> ...


Io non li compro i giornaletti. E praticamente non accendo mai la TV.
Ho risolto.
Però sulla busta paga mi trattengono le tasse per mantenere certi prostituti ( parlo di uomini e donne). E mi ci rode!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*al peggio non c'è mai fine*

Anch'io sono in una storia sporca.Moglie.Tradita da 2 anni con la stessa donna.Una collega.Giro nel web x cercare di capire x trovare conforto...e sono capitata qui.Io sto da cani ma tu Francesca stai peggio di me.L'altra che mi riguarda è sposata ha 2 figli ed ha avuto solo un "ritardo".E il lui che mi è toccato non vuole andare via.Sta con me e con lei.Io il mio matrimonio l'ho sospeso...tu devi mettere la parola fine.Stesso consiglio degli altri forumisti:cerca un ottimo avvocato per tutelare i ragazzi.Nascendo questi gemelli avranno i loro diritti... e non è piacevole parlare di questo ma è indispensabile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Moralmente...con il cuore ti sono vicina


----------



## Bruja (5 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Benvenuta e, per quel che può contare, comprendiamo e ti siamo vicini.
Se vuoi stare con noi, magari qualche volta potremo esserti utili per dire quello che spesso, in certe situazioni, non si sa a chi dirlo....
Coraggio
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Anch'io sono in una storia sporca.Moglie.Tradita da 2 anni con la stessa donna.Una collega.Giro nel web x cercare di capire x trovare conforto...e sono capitata qui.Io sto da cani ma tu Francesca stai peggio di me.L'altra che mi riguarda è sposata ha 2 figli ed ha avuto solo un "ritardo".E il lui che mi è toccato non vuole andare via.Sta con me e con lei.Io il mio matrimonio l'ho sospeso...tu devi mettere la parola fine.Stesso consiglio degli altri forumisti:cerca un ottimo avvocato per tutelare i ragazzi.Nascendo questi gemelli avranno i loro diritti... e non è piacevole parlare di questo ma è indispensabile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando uno soffre non riesce a realizzare che ci sia di peggio.
Quello che scrivi mi fa pensare che sei già un passetto avanti nella tua vita. Auguri!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Anch'io sono in una storia sporca.Moglie.Tradita da 2 anni con la stessa donna.Una collega.Giro nel web x cercare di capire x trovare conforto...e sono capitata qui.Io sto da cani ma tu Francesca stai peggio di me.L'altra che mi riguarda è sposata ha 2 figli ed ha avuto solo un "ritardo".E il lui che mi è toccato non vuole andare via.Sta con me e con lei.Io il mio matrimonio l'ho sospeso...tu devi mettere la parola fine.Stesso consiglio degli altri forumisti:cerca un ottimo avvocato per tutelare i ragazzi.Nascendo questi gemelli avranno i loro diritti... e non è piacevole parlare di questo ma è indispensabile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benvenuta.

sempre senza intento polemico, ti chiedo: perché non vai via?

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

Benvenuta...e fatti coraggio!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*sempre di piu'....*



amarax ha detto:


> Anch'io sono in una storia sporca.Moglie.Tradita da 2 anni con la stessa donna.Una collega.Giro nel web x cercare di capire x trovare conforto...e sono capitata qui.Io sto da cani ma tu Francesca stai peggio di me.L'altra che mi riguarda è sposata ha 2 figli ed ha avuto solo un "ritardo".E il lui che mi è toccato non vuole andare via.Sta con me e con lei.Io il mio matrimonio l'ho sospeso...tu devi mettere la parola fine.Stesso consiglio degli altri forumisti:cerca un ottimo avvocato per tutelare i ragazzi.Nascendo questi gemelli avranno i loro diritti... e non è piacevole parlare di questo ma è indispensabile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi domando sempre di piu' a cosa pensino certi uomini quando dicono il fatidico si...ed e' ancora piu' curioso poi...scoprire come tanti mariti...vogliano fare la loro parte di mariti,soltanto quando vengono scoperti...tirando fuori gelosie che prima non c'erano...pianti e bisogni che sembrano apparire da altre dimensioni...ritrovando una passione che prima davano ad un altra...o ad altre...tutto a loro dire...per salvare il matrimonio...a mio parere...tutto solo perche' pensano a una cosa...che se finisce quel matrimonio...gli tocchera' quasi sicuramente sborsare assegni con parecchi zeri...e si sa...a uomini toccate tutto...ma non toccategli il potafogli...

Ironicamente...varerei una legge che obblighi l'uso della macchina della verita' prima del matrimonio...tipo tutti i giorni per una settimana prima delle nozze...si eviterebbero tante cose...compreso lo spreco di riso...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mi domando sempre di piu' a cosa pensino certi uomini quando dicono il fatidico si...ed e' ancora piu' curioso poi...scoprire come tanti mariti...vogliano fare la loro parte di mariti,soltanto quando vengono scoperti...tirando fuori gelosie che prima non c'erano...pianti e bisogni che sembrano apparire da altre dimensioni...ritrovando una passione che prima davano ad un altra...o ad altre...tutto a loro dire...per salvare il matrimonio...a mio parere...tutto solo perche' pensano a una cosa...che se finisce quel matrimonio...gli tocchera' quasi sicuramente sborsare assegni con parecchi zeri...e si sa...a uomini toccate tutto...ma non toccategli il potafogli...
> 
> Ironicamente...varerei una legge che obblighi l'uso della macchina della verita' prima del matrimonio...tipo tutti i giorni per una settimana prima delle nozze...si eviterebbero tante cose...compreso lo spreco di riso...


approvo!
con tutta quella gente che muore di fame nel mondo!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco e condivido quel che dici, è solo che a volte proprio non so ne può più......... e si spererebbe che nessuno comprasse giornali o ascoltasse le loro vicende, ma tant'è!!!!
> Bruja
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diciamo che si fanno portavoce di QUELO


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mi domando sempre di piu' a cosa pensino certi uomini quando dicono il fatidico si...ed e' ancora piu' curioso poi...scoprire come tanti mariti...vogliano fare la loro parte di mariti,soltanto quando vengono scoperti...tirando fuori gelosie che prima non c'erano...pianti e bisogni che sembrano apparire da altre dimensioni...ritrovando una passione che prima davano ad un altra...o ad altre...tutto a loro dire...per salvare il matrimonio...a mio parere...tutto solo perche' pensano a una cosa...che se finisce quel matrimonio...gli tocchera' quasi sicuramente sborsare assegni con parecchi zeri...e si sa...a uomini toccate tutto...ma non toccategli il potafogli...
> 
> Ironicamente...varerei una legge che obblighi l'uso della macchina della verita' prima del matrimonio...tipo tutti i giorni per una settimana prima delle nozze...si eviterebbero tante cose...compreso lo spreco di riso...


io molto piu' semplicemente mi chiedo perchè non lo usano almeno per cappello il preservativo, cosi si coprono almeno la faccia?


che rabbia...che rabbia.




*x Amarax. Benvenuta ...stai con noi. Rimani qui.*


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*Mice'...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> io molto piu' semplicemente mi chiedo perchè non lo usano almeno per cappello il preservativo, cosi si coprono almeno la faccia?
> 
> 
> che rabbia...che rabbia.
> ...



Mice'....rabbia pure te eh???Ci segnamo a un corso di boxe per prendere a pugni il sacco???


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mice'....rabbia pure te eh???Ci segnamo a un corso di boxe per prendere a pugni il sacco???


No Turn, il marito di Francesca.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*e no...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> No Turn, il marito di Francesca.



E no 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  VIOLENTA....e' contro la legge!!!

(se ti serve un testimone per dire che era legittima difesa..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :condom


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*grazie*

Con sorpresa e piacere ho letto il vs benvenuto.Immaginate il piacere che si ha in queste situazioni ad avere la possibilità di poter espriemere il proprio dolore,i propri dubbi...?Io temo che mia cognata si stanchi di me ed evito di parlargliene più...
Cerco nel web la risposta ai miei dubbi...non sul tradimento che x me è chiaro...esplicito e presente,ma su che fare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non me ne vado xchè lui dice che mi ama.Mi cerca.Mi vuole al suo fianco.Gli sono "indispensabile Non posso pensare di stare senza di te"Parole sue, ripetute stamane prima di andare al lavoro dove c'era lei.Appena tornata dalle vacanze con "suo" marito" e d isuoi figli(" piccoli).
Lui amerebbe due donne.
Io non gli credo.Non credo si possano amare 2 donne.
Amare vuol dire voler vivere insieme.
Lui non va con lei xchè vuole me.Sono la "prima" e resta con me,l'altra la "frequenta" quando gli riesce ma si sentono.
Io mi sento sminuita:se la cerca non gli basto.
Xchè resto?
Non x i soldi:sono indipendente.Lavoro e guadagno bene.
Nè lui non mi lascia xchè teme ritorsioni:gli ho ripetuto stamane che me ne vado IO.Lo lascio qui in casa nostra.I figli sono grandi e possono stare con me o con lui come vogliono.
Vorrei se possibile,evitare un dolore ai ragazzi.Stravedono x il padre.Lo vedono perfetto.
E lui duice che vuole la rsponsabilità di questo.Non devo essere io ma LUI.
E sto qui Dopo 2 anni che ho vissuto piangendo,dimagrendo a vista d'occhi...sto qui.
Per quanto ancora? Spero poco,


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Con sorpresa e piacere ho letto il vs benvenuto.Immaginate il piacere che si ha in queste situazioni ad avere la possibilità di poter espriemere il proprio dolore,i propri dubbi...?Io temo che mia cognata si stanchi di me ed evito di parlargliene più...
> Cerco nel web la risposta ai miei dubbi...non sul tradimento che x me è chiaro...esplicito e presente,ma su che fare.
> 
> 
> ...


Due anni che sai?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Settembre 2007)

Se tua cognata è la sorella di lui...non credo possa essere molto obiettiva!!

Hai riportato le parole di lui, i suoi perchè...ma non hai risposto alla domanda che ti sei posta: TU PERCHE' RESTI?

Perchè al di là di tutto, è con lui che vorresti invecchiare?

Ma lui di lei ti parla chiaramente?

L'hai mai posto davanti all'out out, o lei o te?

Vorresti che fosse lui ad andarsene, a prendere la decisione?

Amare non significa voler vivere insieme ma avere, se mai, progetti comuni: i vostri, ora, quali sono?

Scusa il bombardamento ma è per cercar di capire meglio...


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*x Grande 82*

Sì 2 anni finiti a luglio.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*senti...*



amarax ha detto:


> Con sorpresa e piacere ho letto il vs benvenuto.Immaginate il piacere che si ha in queste situazioni ad avere la possibilità di poter espriemere il proprio dolore,i propri dubbi...?Io temo che mia cognata si stanchi di me ed evito di parlargliene più...
> Cerco nel web la risposta ai miei dubbi...non sul tradimento che x me è chiaro...esplicito e presente,ma su che fare.
> 
> 
> ...



Senti...di panzane te ne ha gia dette tante....tanto con lei ci si vede per lavoro...sai quante se ne possono fare fra la pausa caffe' e quella per il pranzo???Lui dice che vuole te sai perche'???PERCHE' VUOLE UNA DONNA CHE GLI LAVI I VESTITI..GLIELI STIRI...CHE GLI FACCIA DA MANGIARE...E CHE GLI REGGA LA TESTA QUANDO STA MALE CON LO STOMACO....TU GLI SERVI COME BADANTE 24 ORE SU 24 SETTE GIORNI SU SETTE PER 365 GIORNI L'ANNO....ma che aspetti???lavori....puoi andartene....ma lascialo a quella demente...dopo aver cresciuto due figli....dopo aver passato tutti queli anni....ti meriti questo???Cosi poca e' la stima che hai di te stessa???

Io non ti e non vi capisco davvero a volte...si capisce quello che succedera'...e' chiaro come il sole che sorge tutte le mattine...MA DAVVERO BASTANO DUE PAROLINE DOLCI PER FARVI STARE BUONE???Boh....


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se tua cognata è la sorella di lui...non credo possa essere molto obiettiva!!
> 
> Hai riportato le parole di lui, i suoi perchè...ma non hai risposto alla domanda che ti sei posta: TU PERCHE' RESTI?
> 
> ...


 
Provo a chiarire.
Sua sorella mi è vivinaMolto.Siamo coetanee e siamo più amiche che cognate.

Resto xcheè non voglio essere io,xchè Io non riesco asopportae la casua di una delusione dei figli( 24 e 20 anni) sembra assurdo ma io so cosa significa avere i genitori separati.Ne ho sofferto tanto.Forse x questo non mi decido..

Nella mia vita ho avuto solo lui.Avevo 14 anni...sì vorrei invecchiare con lui.(Ci sono abbastanza vicina ho 50 anni)

Sono io che chiedo a lui di lei.
Con lei ci ho parlato:nutre un amore puro e sincero x mio marito.NOn si aspetta niente xchè sa quanto io sono importante x lui...Si accontenta. Ed io mi dispero
Lei ha 19 anni meno di lui...16 meno di me.

Sì in media ogni 6/7 giorni faccio una sfuriata(inutile) gli dico di andarsene e lui mi dice quello di cui sopra...


Progetti comuni? vacanze insieme appena finite.da soli.Più un viaggio di "nozze" forse.
casa appena ristrutturata.Viaggio a Parigi.

Se non me ne vado prima
Ciao


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Ho visto molte donne amare i loro mariti fino all'ultimo minuto di vita. Assisterli nel dolore, nella sofferenza, nella paranoia, nell'incapacità di riconoscere e capire qualunque cosa. Le ho viste baciarli, pulirli, imboccarli, massaggiarli, parlare con loro. Amarli.
Perchè per tutta la vita li hanno amati e sono state amate e rispettate.
E penso che ci vorrebbe tutto il mio amore per fare questo.
E penso che quest'uomo (che, per carità, sta bene, ma il futuro è dietro l'angolo per tutti) non mi meriterebbe questo da te.
E' giusto che tu faccia ciò che credi giusto.
Io credo che sia giusto stare bene.
Vai via di casa, ricostruisci la tua vita.
Circondati dell'amore dei figli e delle amiche.
Non è amore quello di un uomo che ti lascia in lacrime tra le lenzuola del vostro talamo per andare da un'altra. un uomo che ti vede soffrire e non sa agire.
Agisci tu.
un bacio


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Ti do un consiglio.
Quando lui lavora e tu sei a casa chiama i tuoi figli e falli sedere sul divano.
Spiega loro cosa accade. Digli che ami il loro padre e vuoi invecchiare con lui, che lui dice di amare entrambe. Che vuoi loro bene e non sai come agire per il bene di tutti.
Sono adulti, non bambini.
E ti aiuteranno a prendere la decisione migliore se avrai il coraggio di educarli con l'esempio ad essere uomini migliori del loro padre.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Senti...di panzane te ne ha gia dette tante....tanto con lei ci si vede per lavoro...sai quante se ne possono fare fra la pausa caffe' e quella per il pranzo???Lui dice che vuole te sai perche'???PERCHE' VUOLE UNA DONNA CHE GLI LAVI I VESTITI..GLIELI STIRI...CHE GLI FACCIA DA MANGIARE...E CHE GLI REGGA LA TESTA QUANDO STA MALE CON LO STOMACO....TU GLI SERVI COME BADANTE 24 ORE SU 24 SETTE GIORNI SU SETTE PER 365 GIORNI L'ANNO....ma che aspetti???lavori....puoi andartene....ma lascialo a quella demente...dopo aver cresciuto due figli....dopo aver passato tutti queli anni....ti meriti questo???Cosi poca e' la stima che hai di te stessa???
> 
> Io non ti e non vi capisco davvero a volte...si capisce quello che succedera'...e' chiaro come il sole che sorge tutte le mattine...MA DAVVERO BASTANO DUE PAROLINE DOLCI PER FARVI STARE BUONE???Boh....


 
 Ma un uomo fino a che punto può mentire? fino a che punto riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
Se è preso da lei non dovrebbe cercare me...o no?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*tutto chiaro...*



amarax ha detto:


> Provo a chiarire.
> Sua sorella mi è vivinaMolto.Siamo coetanee e siamo più amiche che cognate.
> 
> Resto xcheè non voglio essere io,xchè Io non riesco asopportae la casua di una delusione dei figli( 24 e 20 anni) sembra assurdo ma io so cosa significa avere i genitori separati.Ne ho sofferto tanto.Forse x questo non mi decido..
> ...


Lei ha 19 anni meno di lui....16 meno di te...ora mi e' tutto chiaro....essi...il suo e' davvero amore...amore per la pelle piu' giovane...per le curve non ancora rovinate dalla forza di gravita'....ooohh....m immagino l amore puro di questa donna....si si ...come no....che carini insieme....i tuoi figli hanno 20 e 24 anni....ma che aspetti???Vuoi invecchiare insieme a uno che crede ancora nell'elisir di giovinezza...uno che non ha nemmeno il coraggio di ammettere che vuole l'altra perche' e' piu' giovane...piu' bella....e forse piu' spregiudicata di te....ma per piacere....se e' questo quello che vuoi prenditelo pure...stai sicura che nessun'altra donna....cerchera' di portarti via quello che hai....NIENTE.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma un uomo fino a che punto può mentire? fino a che punto riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
> Se è preso da lei non dovrebbe cercare me...o no?


sarebbe troppo facile.
Leggi la storia di fay. 
Leggi quelle di chi si ritrova ad essere la terza o quarta amante.
O chi si è sentita dire "ti amo" fino a poche ore prima e quando la moglie scopre si trova un telefonino spento dall'altro lato (salvo poi ricomparire ad acque calme).
Leggi, amarax. il dolore passa.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma un uomo fino a che punto può mentire? fino a che punto riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
> *Se è preso da lei non dovrebbe cercare me...o no*?


No, non è proprio così... non sempre... specie se vuol mantenere vivo il vostro rapporto, per dargli una parvenza di accettabilità anche per te.

Riguardo ai figli credo che vista l'età tu sia troppo protettiva. Pensi che loro non lo sappiano già? 

E credi che loro disapproverebbero se fossi tu a prendere la decisione? Io non riesco proprio a pensarlo!


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*xgrande82*

...uuno psicanalista mi disse che ci sono storie così:
Marcello Mastroianni,moglie,Caterine Denevue.
Salvatore dalì,moglie,Amnda Lear.
Fellini,moglie(G.Masini),Sandra Milo.
Io gli risposi che sono personaggi pubblici...Lui che la vita è così...
Mi disse di tornare con lui.Se voleva poteva venire anche l'altra"Per inacanale tutto il dolore che mostri".
Io con lei...no non ci sarei andata.Avrei voluto andare con lui(non lo chiamo più marito,ma convibente.Ho tolto la fede...).Non vuole lui.Non vuole scegliere.Soffre a stare senza una di noi 2.

Ma io non ne posso più.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*aaaaaaahhh*



amarax ha detto:


> Ma un uomo fino a che punto può mentire? fino a che punto riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
> Se è preso da lei non dovrebbe cercare me...o no?


Amarax fino a che punto???Senti...io ho 30 anni...e quando ne avevo circa 24 ho mandato un sms a una ragazza che si trovata a piu' di mille km di distanza da me per dirle una cavolata....perche' non avevo il coraggio di dirle la verita'....e nemmeno eravamo sposati....lei non mi puliva e non mi lavava nulla....TU....PENSI davvero che lui...non voglia rinunciare a te perche' ti vuole ancora come Donna???Amarax...smettila di illuderti...io so cos'e' il pentimento....e lui non si pente di nulla....se si pentisse...se volesse te...non si comporterebbe cosi'.....cambierebbe...ti sentiresti bene...desiderata....i problemi sarebbero altri....quello vuole tenersi la tipa che e' piu' giovane..e' carne fresca....non voglio offenderti Amarax....tu sarai pure bella...ma quella ha DICIANNOVE ANNI MENO DI TE....sai quanti sono???guarda una 40enne...e poi guarda una ventenne...si capisce cos'e' che attira gli uomini no???

E tu credi alla palla dell'amore per tutte e due???E sentiamo....dov'era quest'amore per te finche' tu non hai saputo???Dov'era questo non poter fare a meno di te mentre si faceva l'altra in ufficio...in albergo...magari dicendo a te che andava a vedere di trovare i ravanelli per l'insalata???

Te l ho detto e te lo ripeto...se e' NIENTE che vuoi...tientelo pure...nessuna donna te lo tocchera' mai...tanto lo tocca gia quell'altra....anzi...vuoi che ti dica come andra'???L'altra invecchiera'...com'e' naturale e giusto che sia...e lui allora se ne trovera' un altra...e un altra ancora....ma amera' sempre anche te...perche' gli servi....per casa...per pulire....il tuo ruolo nella sua vita non e' piu' quello di Donna desiderabile...a cui saltare addosso tutto eccitato quando torna a casa...ma quello di badante...da quant'e' che non ti salta addosso improvvisamente e in modo del tutto inaspettato???Svegliati....il sogno e' finito...il principe azzurro si e' tolto la maschera....e' il mostro cattivo...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*si si ...*



amarax ha detto:


> ...uuno psicanalista mi disse che ci sono storie così:
> Marcello Mastroianni,moglie,Caterine Denevue.
> Salvatore dalì,moglie,Amnda Lear.
> Fellini,moglie(G.Masini),Sandra Milo.
> ...


Si si ...anche io da piccolo non volevo scegliere davanti alla vetrina dei giocattoli fra i trasformers e i deserticom....perche' li volevo tutti e due...per giocarci....


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*xturnBacktime*

Dci tutte cose alle quali penso continuamente.Almeno mi dimostri che il cervello ce l'ho ancora.
Lui ha 19 anni meno di lei...io 16.
Sesso da sballo si dice...
Mah!x quello che ne so...con me va bene.Con lei andrà meglio? ok.
X fortuna abbiamo un buon reddito:non è che io stia solo in casa a fare faccende... potrebbe pagare..
cmq sono con te.Me ne devo solo andare.
Garzie


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*Xgrande82*

La storia di Fay?non so se sto più fusa o cos'altro...mi dici dove la trovo?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> ...uuno psicanalista mi disse che ci sono storie così:
> Marcello Mastroianni,moglie,Caterine Denevue.
> Salvatore dalì,moglie,Amnda Lear.
> Fellini,moglie(G.Masini),Sandra Milo.
> ...


Basta questo.
Qui trovi tutto il supporto che vuoi.
Siamo qui.
Forza.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ringrazia te stessa...*



amarax ha detto:


> Dci tutte cose alle quali penso continuamente.Almeno mi dimostri che il cervello ce l'ho ancora.
> Lui ha 19 anni meno di lei...io 16.
> Sesso da sballo si dice...
> Mah!x quello che ne so...con me va bene.Con lei andrà meglio? ok.
> ...



Ringrazia te stessa....ci vuole coraggio...e forza di volonta'....determinazione....insomma....ci vogliono le palle che mancano di certo a tuo marito....e che molto probabilmente hai tu....(in senso metaforico....resti una Donna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Un grosso augurio....e non pensare troppo in grigio...di tanto in tanto...anche in mezzo al piu' brutto temporale....si apre uno spiraglio di sole...puo' durare un minuto....un secondo....o anche delle ore...ma vale la pena essere stati sotto l'acqua per tanto tempo...anche solo per sentirne il calore...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> La storia di Fay?non so se sto più fusa o cos'altro...mi dici dove la trovo?


E' una donna che si è trovata ad essere per 18 mesi l'amante di un uomo sposato che eprò aveva già un'amante da 17anni. Ha lasciato l'amante storica per lei (ma non la moglie) 5 mesi fa e poi ha lasciato lei e la moglie per l'amante storica. Ma continua a vedere Fay ogni tanto, non può farne a meno, dice. La trovi negli ultimi tread e quando clicchi sul suo nome puoi vedere tutte le dscussioni da lei iniziate. Se qualcuno è più bravo di me può fare un collegamento.
comunque il discorso non dovrebbe più vertere su lui. ma su te.
Che vuoi fare?
andartene?
Parlare con i figli?
Mettere fuori lui, valigie e chiave?
Restare così?
Ora, d'istinto, che faresti?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

Un consiglio: prima di agire parla con i tuoi figli. E' giusto che sappiano prima. E' giusto che sappiano tutto o non capiranno. E' giusto che possano ascoltare la tua versione per prima.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non è proprio così... non sempre... specie se vuol mantenere vivo il vostro rapporto, per dargli una parvenza di accettabilità anche per te.
> 
> Riguardo ai figli credo che vista l'età tu sia troppo protettiva. Pensi che loro non lo sappiano già?
> 
> E credi che loro disapproverebbero se fossi tu a prendere la decisione? Io non riesco proprio a pensarlo!


Per la verità con i ragazzi ho un buon rapporto.Presente ma non assillante.Pensa che sono stata eletta la "mamma ideale" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Non rompo...non controllo.Dò,se richiesto un parere ,dico la mia esperienza e finisce là.Non dico mai "te lo avevo detto..."Non mi paice essere di peso.Per nessuno.

Loro sono certa che non sanno.Ci chiamano i "fidanzatini".Usciamo in moto.Andiamo in vacanza da soli...il casino che sto vivendo me lo tengo per me.Non devono vedermi piangere.Mai.E' un problema di coppia x ora.Se lo lascio parlo.Cercando di non far loro più male del necessario.Loro sono grandi...ma non vorrrei soffrissero mai.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' una donna che si è trovata ad essere per 18 mesi l'amante di un uomo sposato che eprò aveva già un'amante da 17anni. Ha lasciato l'amante storica per lei (ma non la moglie) 5 mesi fa e poi ha lasciato lei e la moglie per l'amante storica. Ma continua a vedere Fay ogni tanto, non può farne a meno, dice. La trovi negli ultimi tread e quando clicchi sul suo nome puoi vedere tutte le dscussioni da lei iniziate. Se qualcuno è più bravo di me può fare un collegamento.
> comunque il discorso non dovrebbe più vertere su lui. ma su te.
> Che vuoi fare?
> andartene?
> ...


Me ne andrei Subito.Giusto spazzolino x i denti e via..........come dice SOMEDAY..I KEEP A FLY...un volo a via ...lontano


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Per la verità con i ragazzi ho un buon rapporto.Presente ma non assillante.Pensa che sono stata eletta la "mamma ideale"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soffrirebbero di più pensando la madre una str che lascia tutto (famiglia marito...) per una scappatella.
Devono capire.
Quando sarà il momento non rispiarmare loro pezzi della storia, dolore, lacrime, sentimenti. Senza mai denigrare il padre (ci ha pensato da solo col suo comportamento).
Un abbraccio forte


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Per la verità con i ragazzi ho un buon rapporto.Presente ma non assillante.Pensa che sono stata eletta la "mamma ideale"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non sono più dei bambini!! 

E trattarli da tali, li farebbe di sicuro ritenere, qualora lo scoprissero da soli o quando tu deciderai di farlo,  che tu sei in qualche modo complice di questa situazione, che li hai ingannati e che i rapporti fra genitori si basano sulla falsità e sul nascondere loro le cose.

Vuoi giocarti la loro fiducia?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Me ne andrei Subito.Giusto spazzolino x i denti e via..........come dice SOMEDAY..I KEEP A FLY...un volo a via ...lontano


stasera i ragazzi sono a casa?


----------



## Old amarax (5 Settembre 2007)

*xgrande82*

Vado ora a prendere il 20 enne alla satzione.Torna dall'università.L'altro è in vacanza.
Devo scendere dall'aereo..Grazie Grande

	
	
		
		
	


	




    a presto


----------



## Rebecca (5 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> quello vuole tenersi la tipa che e' piu' giovane..e' carne fresca....non voglio offenderti Amarax....tu sarai pure bella...ma quella ha DICIANNOVE ANNI MENO DI TE....sai quanti sono???guarda una 40enne...e poi guarda una ventenne...si capisce cos'e' che attira gli uomini no???


Ci rinuncio


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Francesca47 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Francesca e ho 47 anni. Sono completamente a terra, anzi disperata perchè sto vivendo momenti da incubo e di torture psicologiche da circa cinque mesi da quando ho scoperto mio marito con l'amante.
> 
> Non era una scappatella bensì di una relazione di 7 anni.
> Mi fidavo ciecamente di lui, attribuivo la sua scontrosità alle pesanti giornate di lavoro e ho sempre cercato di essere molto carina e paziente con lui. Ora questa storia di cui lui va orgoglioso mi umilia e mi fa sentire stupida. Mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a lui e alla famiglia (ho due figli grandi) e questa relazione con una donna molto più giovane (straniera) mi ferisce profondamente.
> ...


M'e' venuta la pelle d'oca leggendo la tua storia... fatti forza e rovinalo


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Non sto a farla lunga.... di cose ne hai lette molte e altrettante ne hai sentite da tuo marito (versione di parte).
Solo due cose.......... NON credere a nulla che venga da lui e dall'altra, la sitruazione è troppo "interessata" in antrambi e pensare che possano essere corretti con te è veramente una chimera.
I tuoi figli sono "persone" e DEVi spiegare come stanno le cose.............. se la figura del loro padre ne sarà intaccata.... mi pare sia un problema del padre!!!
E tu, mia cara, vogliti più bene..... 50 anni sono un inizio se si ha voglia di vita, rispetto e realizzazione, diversamente ti avvierei verso l'ingrigimento nel quale tuo marito ti ha incanalato.  Non sei proprio una colf, ma una governante sì.... e l'altra non è la persona comprensiva che non pretende nulla.... NESSUNO FA NULLA PER NULLA.
Qualunque cosa tuo marito dica o faccia, in una cosa basilare ha mancato.... non sta rispettandpo la tua qualità di vita, le tue prerogative e pretenderebbe che il peso della SUA scelyta la portiiate in due.  Spiacente ma le scelte individuali si pagano in proprio specie se altri ne vengono coinvolti loro malgrado .............nella vita il coraggio che si ha nel fare certe scelte lo si deve avere anche nel caricarsene il peso!
Brujaa


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sto a farla lunga.... di cose ne hai lette molte e altrettante ne hai sentite da tuo marito (versione di parte).
> Solo due cose.......... NON credere a nulla che venga da lui e dall'altra, la sitruazione è troppo "interessata" in antrambi e pensare che possano essere corretti con te è veramente una chimera.
> I tuoi figli sono "persone" e DEVi spiegare come stanno le cose.............. se la figura del loro padre ne sarà intaccata.... mi pare sia un problema del padre!!!
> E tu, mia cara, vogliti più bene..... 50 anni sono un inizio se si ha voglia di vita, rispetto e realizzazione, diversamente ti avvierei verso l'ingrigimento nel quale tuo marito ti ha incanalato. Non sei proprio una colf, ma una governante sì.... e l'altra non è la persona comprensiva che non pretende nulla.... NESSUNO FA NULLA PER NULLA.
> ...


 
Approvo pure le virgole


----------



## Old fay (6 Settembre 2007)

Confermo! Dalla menzogna possono nascere solo menzogna e opportunismo. Confermo più che mai data la mia situazione. chiarezza per te, "chissenefrega" di lui, chiarezza per la tua vita futura.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non è proprio così... non sempre... specie se vuol mantenere vivo il vostro rapporto, per dargli una parvenza di accettabilità anche per te.
> 
> Riguardo ai figli credo che vista l'età tu sia troppo protettiva. Pensi che loro non lo sappiano già?
> 
> E credi che loro disapproverebbero se fossi tu a prendere la decisione? Io non riesco proprio a pensarlo!


 

Buon giorno Trottolo e a tutti.


Scusa Trottoli, famme capi' sta teoria secondo la quale ancora una volta riuscireste ad esercitare la Vostra benevolenza nei nostri confronti.

Secondo il tuo discorso :


Io mi innammoro di un secondo uomo/dona, o quantomeno facciamoci anche bastare la meno onorevole condizione che sono attratta fortemente da un secondo/a...ci vado a letto, mi piace, continuo a farlo, lo comunico al coniuge( cosa rara), ovviamente il sacchettino degli indumenti personali non lo porto con me per andare fuori dai cocomeri *per RISPETTO della mia MOGLIE/marito; e per regalarle una parvenza di accettabiltà a lei che mi desidera ancora( nonostante lo sappia...figurati quando non lo sa) , le regalo il piacere che so darle....certo...che condivido con altre....ma il mio ruolo è quello del benefattore.*

*Io, marito, che attraverso il totem, le regalo la parvenza di accettabilità.*


Riassumo per me stessa:

Io tradisco il patto firmato da entrambi, io frequento una donna/uomo diversa, e ANCORA IO ATTRAVERSO LA MIA SESSUALITA', CONFERISCO ALLA RELAZIONE UNA CONNOTAZIONE "ACCETTABILE".

E' probabile che una coniglia cerebrolesa possa accettare questa tua posizione, hai ragione.

E questo, nella migliore delle ipotesi...perchè in una diversa, la lei moglie di turno nemmeno è a parte di questo tradimento. Migliore ipotesi e ovviamente la piu' frequente.


Ora, trottolo, perdona questa osservazione dal tono diretto e franco; a me pare, che in questo ragionamento ci sia viziato da una profonda sottovalutazione della Donna che hai di fronte, o forse solo sopravvalutazione di te stesso e del potere che conferisci al tuo organo...oppure ancora, un profondo atteggiamento egoistico dettato semplicemente dal fatto che vuoi uomini vivete la sessualità in maniera cosi diversa dalla nostra, da riuscire ad esautorare quell'atto di tutte le valenze che invece noi donne attribuiamo per storia, cultura...educational..e tutte le solite palle..che conosciamo.

Ma almeno l'onesta' intellettuale di dire, _*probabilmente cosi benefattore non sono, perchè piace anche a me e me ne fotto visto che mi permettono di farlo,*_ da Te, Trottoli, me lo sarei aspettata.

Evviva l'autentica libertà, ma per riconoscerla sangue e lacrime bisogna buttare.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sto a farla lunga.... di cose ne hai lette molte e altrettante ne hai sentite da tuo marito (versione di parte).
> Solo due cose.......... NON credere a nulla che venga da lui e dall'altra, la sitruazione è troppo "interessata" in antrambi e pensare che possano essere corretti con te è veramente una chimera.
> I tuoi figli sono "persone" e DEVi spiegare come stanno le cose.............. se la figura del loro padre ne sarà intaccata.... mi pare sia un problema del padre!!!
> E tu, mia cara, vogliti più bene..... 50 anni sono un inizio se si ha voglia di vita, rispetto e realizzazione, diversamente ti avvierei verso l'ingrigimento nel quale tuo marito ti ha incanalato. Non sei proprio una colf, ma una governante sì.... e l'altra non è la persona comprensiva che non pretende nulla.... NESSUNO FA NULLA PER NULLA.
> ...


 


Quanto hai di circonferenza s-palle che ti devo abbracciare?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja e Micio*

Io vi voglio abbracciare tutt'e due... fatemi la somma che sto esaurita e non gliela fo'


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Evviva l'autentica libertà, ma per riconoscerla sangue e lacrime bisogna buttare.



Era quello che sinteticamente intendevo io dicendo che mi sentirei un verme a tradire (mi ci sono sentita 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ).

Forse è proprio solo un fatto culturale: noi donne ci sentiamo zoccole a tradire (non tutte, ma qualcuna si, io tra queste ultime), l'uomo si sente comunque figo.

E senza nessunissimo intento polemico, come al solito 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Settembre 2007)

*Benefattore?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno Trottolo e a tutti.
> 
> 
> Scusa Trottoli, famme capi' sta teoria secondo la quale ancora una volta riuscireste ad esercitare la Vostra benevolenza nei nostri confronti.
> ...


Qui chi ha usato il termine "benefattore" sei stata *solo tu*, io non mi ci sento proprio e, se vogliamo andare sul personale, non credo che tu possa permetterti di dire se piace o meno anche a me!

La mia era una risposta a una domanda di amarax (_Ma un uomo fino a che punto può mentire? __*fino a che punto riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
Se è preso da lei non dovrebbe cercare me...o no*?)_ e una possibile spiegazione.
Se vuoi, anzicchè accettabilità avrei dovuto dire sopportabilità, ok?
Il concetto era quello che senza far l'amore con sua moglie, come può sostenere di amarla ancora?
Se, tornando al personale, visto che lì mi hai voluto portare, io dovessi e volessi sostenere questo, che cioè la amo, non potrei non fare l'amore con lei... ma visto che così non è, non è col e sul "mio totem" che si regge il mio rapporto.

Claro?


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Letty, Micio e Iris*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io vi voglio abbracciare tutt'e due... fatemi la somma che sto esaurita e non gliela fo'


Smack a tutte ma quello che ho scritto è solamente ed esattamente quello che penso............ non se ne può più di tradimenti in cui i traditori fanno a gara a chi imbosca di più la verità mimetizzandola o addirittura si mettono a fare i "comprensivi dialettici" pro domo loro!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era quello che sinteticamente intendevo io dicendo che mi sentirei un verme a tradire (mi ci sono sentita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me sta cosa mi ha mandata e mi manda sempre in bestia ... il tradimento da parte dell'uomo e' (cosi dicono, si giustificano loro) cercare una gratificazione ... mentre quello della donna e' e resta solo un Disonore ... MAH! ... due pesi e due misure, come sempre a loro vantaggio.


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Smack a tutte ma quello che ho scritto è solamente ed esattamente quello che penso............ non se ne può più di tradimenti in cui i traditori fanno a gara a chi imbosca di più la verità mimetizzandola o addirittura si mettono a fare i "comprensivi dialettici" pro domo loro!
> Bruja


Comprensivi dialettici...me la rivendo!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Qui chi ha usato il termine "benefattore" sei stata *solo tu*, io non mi ci sento proprio e, se vogliamo andare sul personale, non credo che tu possa permetterti di dire se piace o meno anche a me!
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

*Micia*

Il fatto e' che a me il sesso per il sesso non dispiace per nulla... ma nasce cosi' e non si sviluppa in nient'altro!

Il problema subentra quando a una _relazione d'amore_ si pretende di sostituire il sesso _perche' mi piaci fisicamente_... a qual punto per me la risposta e' piu' di picche... e' piu' un vaffanculo stronzo... perdonatemi il francesismo... pero' che cavolo...


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che a me il sesso per il sesso non dispiace per nulla... ma nasce cosi' e non si sviluppa in nient'altro!
> 
> Il problema subentra quando a una _relazione d'amore_ si pretende di sostituire il sesso _perche' mi piaci fisicamente_... a qual punto per me la risposta e' piu' di picche... e' piu' un vaffanculo stronzo... perdonatemi il francesismo... pero' che cavolo...


 
Già


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > Fedifrago, preferirei innanzi tutto che questa specie di conversazione si svolgesse nei temini di un confronto sereno, alcun intento polemico da parte mia, ma di scambio, io non volevo entrare in un personale, sei tu che di definisci anche attraverso un nik " fedifrago"e se dici e ti definisci come tale devi avere anche la bontà di ascoltare senza incazzarti quello che ti viene risposto
> >
> >
> > Personalmente, Trottolino o Fedigìfrago se preferisci IO, e ho la libertà di dirlo essendo donna, Mi sentirei profondamente offesa, anzi due volte, al qualdrato, come vere, iena, e immagino molte altre.
> > ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che a me il sesso per il sesso non dispiace per nulla... ma nasce cosi' e non si sviluppa in nient'altro!
> 
> Il problema subentra quando a una _relazione d'amore_ si pretende di sostituire il sesso _perche' mi piaci fisicamente_... a qual punto per me la risposta e' piu' di picche... e' piu' un vaffanculo stronzo... perdonatemi il francesismo... pero' che cavolo...


Questa si chiama onestà intellettuale.

Questo si chiama dare il nome giusto alle cose.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che a me il sesso per il sesso non dispiace per nulla... ma nasce cosi' e non si sviluppa in nient'altro!
> 
> *Il problema subentra quando a una relazione d'amore si pretende di sostituire il sesso perche' mi piaci fisicamente*... a qual punto per me la risposta e' piu' di picche... e' piu' un vaffanculo stronzo... perdonatemi il francesismo... pero' che cavolo...


 
Il che è quello che i conigli mannari dicono quando hanno capito che NON lasceranno la Santa Donna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma si sa che quello meno preso dei due cerca sempre di rinegoziare la storia ...al ribasso!


Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*Francesismo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che a me il sesso per il sesso non dispiace per nulla... ma nasce cosi' e non si sviluppa in nient'altro!
> 
> Il problema subentra quando a una _relazione d'amore_ si pretende di sostituire il sesso _perche' mi piaci fisicamente_... a qual punto per me la risposta e' piu' di picche... e' piu' un *vaffanculo stronzo... perdonatemi il francesismo*... pero' che cavolo...


Sono situazioni in cui sapere un po' di lingue è d'obbligo!


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono situazioni in cui sapere un po' di lingue è d'obbligo!


Non si può avere tutto dalla vita ma questo non significa che ci si debba tenere per forza i liquami.... Ci sono tante belle fosse biologiche! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Settembre 2007)

*Ma "sante" donne....*

...voi andate dietro ai VOSTRI pensieri o a ciò che viene scritto e chiesto?

SE la domanda è : Un UOMO fino a che punto...riesce ad andare a letto con una donna? 
E voi rispondete: ahhhhh io, DONNA, mai se non c'è tutto l'universo, ahhhh io, DONNA, mai se non nasce e muore lì per lì (solo sesso) ma per me, DONNA, ahhh mai in una "relazione d'amore"... avete dato risposta alla domanda/premessa iniziale? 

Io dico di no!

Semplicemente io sottolineavo alla nostra amica amarax che un uomo può fingere amore per raccontargliela, per tenerla buona, per conservarsi capra e cavoli.

Ho poi aggiunto, nel secondo intervento, interpretando che quella sopravvalutazione del totem fosse a me rivolta (quando si dice "del TUO totem, non è che si parla generalizzando , concordate? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), com'è la MIA situazione attuale, ho solo ribadito che non io pretendo di sostituire la relazione d'amore con un..."_perchè mi piaci fisicamente_..." ma che A VOLTE accetto di farlo perchè PER ME vi è ancora attrazione fisica pur non essendoci più amore. Se la mia lei ne ricava altro o anche lei solo quello, non sarà la TOTALITA' che qualcuna vede in OGNI RAPPORTO che ha  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ma evidentemente PER LEI va bene così e lo riterrà meglio che guardarsi allo specchio e gratificarsi da sola...o magari alla stessa stregua, ma son scelte...

Se lei non mi cercasse più, non andrei a chiederglielo giustificando alcunchè con la sola attrazione fisica...

Io non m'incazzo micia se sento opinioni contrastanti col mio modo di pensare, ma se mi si mettono in bocca cose che non ho mai detto o scritto, o se si invertono i termini delle questioni ribadisco con forza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le incazzature le riservo per altre cose


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> . ...ma che A VOLTE *accetto* di farlo perchè PER ME vi è ancora attrazione fisica pur non essendoci più amore. Se la mia lei ne ricava altro o anche lei solo quello, non sarà la TOTALITA' che qualcuna vede in OGNI RAPPORTO che ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...e ribadisco quel che dissi ad AAA, contenta lei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nessuno di noi ha vite pastellate e perfette,andiamo tutti per approssimazioni, chi un senso, chi nell'altro.

Pero' sentire un marito che dice che *accetta* di venire a letto con noi fa una certa tristezza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono situazioni in cui sapere un po' di lingue è d'obbligo!


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e ribadisco quel che dissi ad AAA, contenta lei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E lo so...d'altronde Feddy non credo che violenti la moglie, la quale suppongo sia capace di intendere e di volere.
Certo non è una situazione in cui vorei trovarmi


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Condivido*



Iris ha detto:


> E lo so...d'altronde Feddy non credo che violenti la moglie, la quale suppongo sia capace di intendere e di volere.
> Certo non è una situazione in cui vorei trovarmi


In certe condizioni il solo verbo è desiderare..... accettare è la porta di servizio!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...voi andate dietro ai VOSTRI pensieri o a ciò che viene scritto e chiesto?
> 
> SE la domanda è : Un UOMO fino a che punto...riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
> E voi rispondete: ahhhhh io, DONNA, mai se non c'è tutto l'universo, ahhhh io, DONNA, mai se non nasce e muore lì per lì (solo sesso) ma per me, DONNA, ahhh mai in una "relazione d'amore"... avete dato risposta alla domanda/premessa iniziale?
> ...


 
Fedifrago, sono d'accordo con Vere...mi spiace..ma io non posso credere che tua moglie desideri fare l'amore con te solo perchè tu "accetti". Scusami se parlo di lei, lo faccio col massimo rispetto..ma l'uso di questo verbo, e non del verbo desiderare... mi offre il sospetto che tu le balle o le racconti a noi ( ma l'uso dei termini ti contraddice  ) oppure a Lei. Non ne fare una questione personale Freddi...è un salotto virtuale, e non ho  la pretesa di capire fino in fondo me stessa, figurati gli altri.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*Crotala maiores*



Bruja ha detto:


> In certe condizioni il solo verbo è desiderare..... accettare è la porta di servizio!
> Bruja


 

ora ci dice che stiam facendo filologia del testo....e poi vedi come parte il secondo vaffa


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si può avere tutto dalla vita ma questo non significa che ci si debba tenere per forza i liquami.... Ci sono tante belle fosse biologiche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

cosi ci fanno pagare pure la sovratassa se ci beccano .


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...voi andate dietro ai VOSTRI pensieri o a ciò che viene scritto e chiesto?
> 
> SE la domanda è : Un UOMO fino a che punto...riesce ad andare a letto con una donna?
> E voi rispondete: ahhhhh io, DONNA, mai se non c'è tutto l'universo, ahhhh io, DONNA, mai se non nasce e muore lì per lì (solo sesso) ma per me, DONNA, ahhh mai in una "relazione d'amore"... avete dato risposta alla domanda/premessa iniziale?
> ...


Caro feddy,

scusami ma quando leggo certe cose mi vien voglia di tagliarmi un seno acchiappare un cavallo e andare in giro a fare giustizia...

Non entro nel merito per carita'... ma credo che in questo benedetto specchio pure tu una guardatina  ce la dovresti dare...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosi ci fanno pagare pure la sovratassa se ci beccano .


Scorie radioattive?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*ienis cara*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro feddy,
> 
> scusami ma quando leggo certe cose mi vien voglia di tagliarmi un seno acchiappare un cavallo e andare in giro a fare giustizia...
> 
> Non entro nel merito per carita'... ma credo che in questo benedetto specchio pure tu una guardatina ce la dovresti dare...


Ti piacerebbe eh...

e invece ce ne andiamo in copp' a nu ciuccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scorie radioattive?


 






















   e


se si incazza datemi la mano Vipere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh...
> 
> e invece ce ne andiamo in copp' a nu ciuccio.


Mi sa manco un ciuccio... (porello lui)... vabe' io aspetto il tram con la mia fedele cagnetta


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa manco un ciuccio... (porello lui)... vabe' io aspetto il tram con la mia fedele cagnetta


 

vero , manco nu ciuccio anche per me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e manco il cane 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per ora, solo per ora


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh...
> 
> e invece ce ne andiamo in copp' a nu ciuccio.



Pero' che coraggio ste donne:

http://www.exibart.com/profilo/imgpost/rev/769/rev19769(1)-ori.jpg

... si tagliavano il seno destro per usare meglio l'arco


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Micio, Letty & co.*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero , manco nu ciuccio anche per me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo sempre tre, tre linguacce animalacce
sempre tre....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


p.s.  Mari', se vuoi unirti al gruppo nessun problema, però per il taglio del seno aspetterei ..... se usiamo il mattarello non serve  !!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo sempre tre, tre linguacce animalacce
> sempre tre....!!!
> 
> 
> ...


... anch'io, il mio caraggio non arriva a tanto ... io ho 2 cani ed un gatto, l'offerta e' sempre valida?


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... anch'io, il mio caraggio non arriva a tanto ... io ho 2 cani ed un gatto, l'offerta e' sempre valida?


 
Siamo una grande famiglia, anzi un caravanserraglio, vuoi che ci facciamo dei problemi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja e Micio*

Immagino in cosa si possa trasformare un tranquillo the con pasticcini con voi...

... anzi lo temo


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2007)

*Malfidente*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagino in cosa si possa trasformare un tranquillo the con pasticcini con voi...
> 
> ... anzi lo temo


Al massimo "The Horror Picture Hall".....  con qualche infiltrazione di "Arsenico e vecchi merletti".... i pasticcini li preparo io  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' che coraggio ste donne:
> 
> http://www.exibart.com/profilo/imgpost/rev/769/rev19769(1)-ori.jpg
> 
> ... si tagliavano il seno destro per usare meglio l'arco


un uomo si sarebbe mai evirato? 



mai!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*iena e bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Al massimo "The Horror Picture Hall"..... con qualche infiltrazione di "Arsenico e vecchi merletti".... i pasticcini li preparo io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ed io i fazzoletti per asciugarci le lacrime....dal ridere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

*bestie*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ed io i fazzoletti per asciugarci le lacrime....dal ridere.


vabe' allora io porto una cavia per assggiare i dolcetti di Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















PS: Feddy ti offri spontaneamente o ti devo venire a prendere col mio cane?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*mari, iena e Crotala*

scusate, ma cosa dovremmo farci col mattarello? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non credo di aver capito bene.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vabe' allora io porto una cavia per assggiare i dolcetti di Bruja


Il tuo cane. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora mi conficca l'arco nella quinta vertebra.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vabe' allora io porto una cavia per assggiare i dolcetti di Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
meglio! sarà freddi che porta il suo cane.tanto mi ama tanto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Iena, va bene cosi?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Il tuo cane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti maligna ho messo un'aggiuntina al post... comunque il mio cane e' cosi' "bastardo" che non e' manco un cane ma un anticorpo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti maligna ho messo un'aggiuntina al post... comunque il mio cane e' cosi' "bastardo" che non e' manco un cane ma un anticorpo



























   genio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*grrrrr*

Vi divertite senza di me!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi divertite senza di me!!!!


 
chi lo ha detto?

esci da sotto il tavolo, cosa ci facevi li?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi lo ha detto?
> 
> esci da sotto il tavolo, cosa ci facevi li?


 
ai dolcinidi Bruja non si scappa...


----------



## Old amarax (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sto a farla lunga.... di cose ne hai lette molte e altrettante ne hai sentite da tuo marito (versione di parte).
> Solo due cose.......... NON credere a nulla che venga da lui e dall'altra, la sitruazione è troppo "interessata" in antrambi e pensare che possano essere corretti con te è veramente una chimera.
> I tuoi figli sono "persone" e DEVi spiegare come stanno le cose.............. se la figura del loro padre ne sarà intaccata.... mi pare sia un problema del padre!!!
> E tu, mia cara, vogliti più bene..... 50 anni sono un inizio se si ha voglia di vita, rispetto e realizzazione, diversamente ti avvierei verso l'ingrigimento nel quale tuo marito ti ha incanalato. Non sei proprio una colf, ma una governante sì.... e l'altra non è la persona comprensiva che non pretende nulla.... NESSUNO FA NULLA PER NULLA.
> ...


Ho letto i vs interventi.Sto da cani.L'assurdità dell'uomo che ho al mio fianco è senza limiti.
Sono qui.Massacrata da discorsi inutili e sempre uguali.Non vuole andar via.Se lo fa non va con lei,che se chiude con me chiude anche con lei.Io gli ho detto che dopo un pò lo farà.Lui sostiene che vuole stare qui con me...ma non da conviventi:da "marito e moglie".Io che non lo siamo più xchè ha un'altra nella sua vita che chiama e "vede"quando vuole.Che io ho bisogno di sapere che sono sola nel suo cuore e nella sua mente.Lui che si "sdoppia" e vuole stare con me xchè sta bene.Io così non sto bene.Ha detto che sbaglio a dire che vado da mia madre:non è una buona soluzione.Io che devo stare lontana da questa casa dove i ricordi mi uccidono.Se ho una speranza di uscire da questo dolore è andare in un altro posto dove almeno i ricordi sono solo dentro di me:fuori niente me lo ricorda.Crede che io sbaglio a decidere x lui.Io gli ho detto che ho deciso x me.Alla fine LUI è arrabbiato con me.Lui.Lui che ieri sera mi ha chiesto xchè nn andavo a letto.Vicino a lui.Gli ho detto non ce la faccio.
Così ora è al lavoro.Io no.Non ce la faccio a mentire a nasconder a fingere una serenità che non ho più...
In conclusione:devo essere io ad avere il rimorso di buttare all'aria la mia famiglia.
Io non ho rimorsi.In questi 2 anni,2 mesi e 21 giorni ho fatto di tutto x tirarlo fuori.Non so fare altro.Non ho più niente da dargli.Mi ha massacrata dentro.
Ho 50 anni:sarò padrona di vivere la mia vita come voglio? con chi voglio? LEI nella mia vita non ce la voglio.Lui la vuole? se la tenesse:Non sono più al suo fianco.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

_cacchio sono di corsa,_ *Ama, per dirti buon giorno,* tutto il resto te lo scrivo dopo.


----------



## Old Ari (7 Settembre 2007)

Mio Dio,
amarax, ti prego, rileggi quello che scrivi....prova ad estraniarti dalla tua situazione...
E' assurdo. E' fantascienza. Lui ti sta chidendo qualcosa di assolutamente immaginario. Ti sta chiedendo e imponendo di rimanere con te e con l'altra...e riesce anche a farti sentire in colpa se tu non accetti. "se chiudo con te, chiudo anche con lei" E CHISSENEFREGA!!!
Ma ti rendi conto? Ehi, davvero, ritorna in te e nel normale.
La famiglia l'ha sfasciata lui non tu. La famiglia non si sfascia decidendo o meno per la separazione, ma facendo quello che lui ha fatto per più di due anni.
E ti dice che sbagli? Ma questo è proprio fuori....e il brutto è che tu glie lo stai permettendo...facendoti venire dubbi che sono fuori da ogni grazia del signore.

Ti ha completamente in pugno (la tua mente dico). E tu devi uscirne.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Settembre 2007)

*x ari*

Lui è fuori.Io sto cercando di venirne fuori.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Settembre 2007)

*ai miei nuovi amici*






  Ecco il mio stato d'animo.Mi sono arresa.Hai ragione Ari,mi sono riletta l'intervento....è da paranoia.Ora ho un impegno...torno presto.Grazie atutti


----------



## Old Ari (7 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Lui è fuori.Io sto cercando di venirne fuori.


Beh si, che lui fosse fuori mi era abbastanza chiaro. 
Anche se, se posso permettermi, io lo vedo più furbo che fuori. Mi sa che sa benissimo fino a che punto può spingersi e cosa ti può chiedere.... 
Tu però riporti sempre quello che ti dice lui e ci pensi a quello che dice.....devi arrivare a renderti conto che è davvero assurdo quello che chiede, ci sarai arrivata quando non considererai neppure le sue richieste.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, noi ti siamo tutti vicini. Un paio di consigli da attuare prima di cambiare la serratura o andare via: innanzitutto parla coi figli (se vai da tua madre magari loro vorrebbero venire con te e non possono e si sentono rifiutati e non è giusto che cmq abbiano solo la versione del padre!), inoltre parla con un'avvocato, possibilmente donna e divorzista, per capire quali cose non fare mai. Avrai anche la tua rendita e i figli grandi e autonomi, ma immagino che auto, case, proprietà non siano necessariamente divise e non c'è nulla di peggio di QUELLA che si prende ciò che è tuo.
Un bacio.


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*amarax*

Quelliuomo è egoismo allo stato puro.....
Tutto quello che dice, che fa, che vorrebbe, ha un solo soggetto: LUI !!! Alla fine non credo gliene freghi più di tanto sia di te che dell'altra, vuole lo status quo in cui può avere le sue sfiziosità!
Tu non hai alcuna respponsabilità se fai una scelta forte, hai il diritto, il sacrosanto diritto di avere dalla vita che ti resta quella qualità che lui ti nega. 
Non sto a fare l'elenco delle assurdità che ha detto ma mi pare di stare davanti ad un bimbo capriccioso che dice voglio, voglio, voglio solo perchè è l'unico verbo che conosce ma cosa voglia non lo sa, è troppo impegnato a volere sempre qualcosa per lui, e solo per lui per fare un programma di volontà.
E' una zecca sentimentale ed esistenziale..............!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

*Amarax*

L'egoismo di quest'uomo e' feroce.

Uomini di questa specie sono degli avari, non sanno dare perche' nella vita hanno saputo imparare a prendere e pretendere esclusivamente.

Cara amica, pensa Solo a te che non e' peccato ... sarebbe un peccato  non farlo.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*lui...*



amarax ha detto:


> Ho letto i vs interventi.Sto da cani.L'assurdità dell'uomo che ho al mio fianco è senza limiti.
> Sono qui.Massacrata da discorsi inutili e sempre uguali.Non vuole andar via.Se lo fa non va con lei,che se chiude con me chiude anche con lei.Io gli ho detto che dopo un pò lo farà.Lui sostiene che vuole stare qui con me...ma non da conviventi:da "marito e moglie".Io che non lo siamo più xchè ha un'altra nella sua vita che chiama e "vede"quando vuole.Che io ho bisogno di sapere che sono sola nel suo cuore e nella sua mente.Lui che si "sdoppia" e vuole stare con me xchè sta bene.Io così non sto bene.Ha detto che sbaglio a dire che vado da mia madre:non è una buona soluzione.Io che devo stare lontana da questa casa dove i ricordi mi uccidono.Se ho una speranza di uscire da questo dolore è andare in un altro posto dove almeno i ricordi sono solo dentro di me:fuori niente me lo ricorda.Crede che io sbaglio a decidere x lui.Io gli ho detto che ho deciso x me.Alla fine LUI è arrabbiato con me.Lui.Lui che ieri sera mi ha chiesto xchè nn andavo a letto.Vicino a lui.Gli ho detto non ce la faccio.
> Così ora è al lavoro.Io no.Non ce la faccio a mentire a nasconder a fingere una serenità che non ho più...
> In conclusione:devo essere io ad avere il rimorso di buttare all'aria la mia famiglia.
> ...



Ho letto adesso questo tuo intervento...non mi meraviglia il suo comportamento...classico di chi sa che NON agire prolunga lo stato vantaggioso in cui si trova...eppure non sarebbe cosi difficile trovare il coraggio di dire "scusa...me ne vado..." quando per tanto tempo si e' avuto il coraggio di portare avanti un teatrino simile...ma si sa...certi uomini non brillano certo per responsabilita' e sincerita'...hanno piu' rispetto per il loro cellulare che non per una Donna...io non so quanto sia stato bello,finche' e' durato ovvio....vivere con un uomo cosi Amarax...spero lo sia stato molto...perche non oso immaginare il tuo stato d'animo...sapendo di aver passato tanti anni con una persona che...forse...non e' mai stata se stessa...la vendetta non fa sparire i rimorsi...il dolore...l'odio...la disperazione...pero' Amarax...oltre all'augurio di poter ricominciare a vivere...di trovare qualcuno...io ti auguro di poter assistere da spettatrice in prima fila...a una vendetta dettata e scelta dal destino...sarebbe giusto...so io come mi sono sentito quando...prima ho gettato via come carta straccia una persona...e poi sono tornato a chiedere quello che avevo gettato prima...e ti garantisco...e' una bella vendetta...spero che a lui succeda lo stesso a qualcosa di simile...buona fortuna...per tutto


----------



## Old amarax (10 Settembre 2007)

Dopo tutto il casino...ha detto che la lascia.Ha capito che mi sto allontanando davvero...Ha capito che non può vivere senza di me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .Miei cari amici in questi 2 anni gli avrò detto in media ogni4 \5 giorni non ce la faccio più me ne vado...niente.Non cambiava niente.
Domanda:capiva dal mio comportamento che non ero certa "dentro"?
Cosa ho fatto di diverso? non ho dormito con lui.Da mercoledì della settimana scorsa.Per il resto caffè,pranzo,camice...tutto come sempre.Eviravi di guardarlo ma parlavamo.Possibile che solo questo sia servito?...Certo mi sono distaccata.Sono uscita hofatto spese varie.E' tornato a casa e non mi ha trovata.
Ma allora,SE E' VERO che tronca,(e non ci credo)...in amore vince chi fugge?????


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Mah...forse..ma non cedere subito. Scusa ora non ho temp.

A dopo.i


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Dopo tutto il casino...ha detto che la lascia.Ha capito che mi sto allontanando davvero...Ha capito che non può vivere senza di me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, vince chi è determinato, chi dimostra di non permettere all'altro di calpestarla, chi si ama e non se la fa raccontare, se mai.

Vince chi non permette all'altro di farsi i comodi propri.

Ma, come dice Iris, non sempre una rondine fa primavera.

NON abbassare la guardia!


----------



## Old amarax (10 Settembre 2007)

*fedigrafo*

che strano nick!...no.non abbasso la guardia.Fra l'altro non so come va a finire.Per certo ghli ho detto che voglio rinascere.Non voglio più soffrie x lui...non voglio più fingere una serentià che non ho.Cos' mi sono scaricata un bel pò di canzoni e me le "sparo" dice mio figlio...

	
	
		
		
	


	




   voglio rinascere.Voglio essere me stessa.Sola o con lui.Ma soprattutto senza l'altra.
Grazie


----------



## confusa 27q (10 Settembre 2007)

si, forse in amore vince chi fugge, ma in quei rapporti non sani...o che comunque sono ad una fase iniziale...poi c'è bisogno d'altro!il reciproco rispetto,il sostenersi soprattutto in momenti difficili, il divertirsi insieme...e tanto altro, a quel punto come si fa a fuggire?!? soprattutto perchè in una coppia o si fugge perchè si è la parte che meno ama(e questo non dovrebbe esistere, perchè io se amo,amo a prescindere... e se sono ricambiata con lo stesso amore a maggior ragione!), o si fugge perchè si è costretti a farlo,come nel tuo caso!
il problema sarà dopo...non puoi rimanere nella costante in cui tu scappi per farti inseguire sarebbe uno stress per te e diventerebbe una tattica...e cosa succederà, se ritorni ad essere la buona e tranquilla mogliettina di sempre? si tranquillizza e comincia a fuggire lui?mmmmm troppo complicato!
emancipati da lui e fallo in primis per te stessa, senza timori di sue ripercussioni, solo così lui potrebbe trovare una persona diversa e solo se tu trovassi realmente dei vantaggi per te a farti i cosiddetti "fatti tuoi"!.
pe il resto concordo con Iris, occhio a cedere subito, per diverso che ti possa apparire!


----------



## Old amarax (10 Settembre 2007)

*confusa*

Parto dall'idea che non gli credo.ragiono atutto tondo e mi dico sarà un bucoo nell'acqua.La novità,la trasgressione...dura xchè non vivono insieme.Se va via( e non vuole) torna in...condiderando che ci sono 2 bambini piccoli 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  1 settimana.Poi si tirano i piatti o  i bisturi e quant'altro hanno a portata di mano in sala operatoria.Non so che fare IO...100 domande e nessuna risposta.
Vi farò sapere un abbraccio al web


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> *che strano nick!...*no.non abbasso la guardia.Fra l'altro non so come va a finire.Per certo ghli ho detto che voglio rinascere.Non voglio più soffrie x lui...non voglio più fingere una serentià che non ho.Cos' mi sono scaricata un bel pò di canzoni e me le "sparo" dice mio figlio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggi bene....


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Che storie agghiaccianti, mamma mia!
Che gente agghiacciante!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Amarax, hai 50 anni, vuoi davvero un uomo del genere?
Uomo?
Stai lì a chiederti se è vero che in amor vince chi fugge? Alla tua età?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Santo cielo, fatti forza e... mio dio... non parlare dei tuoi figli come se fossero dei bambini!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> che strano nick!...no.non abbasso la guardia.Fra l'altro non so come va a finire.Per certo ghli ho detto che voglio rinascere.Non voglio più soffrie x lui...non voglio più fingere una serentià che non ho.Cos' mi sono scaricata un bel pò di canzoni e me le "sparo" dice mio figlio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos'è giusto fare lo sai solo tu.
Ma io credo che lui la vinca troppo facile.
Vuole lasciare l'altra? Bene, ma deve farlo senza la garanzia di avere te. Deve farlo anche se la notte dorme in una stanza che non è la vostra (salotto? camera ospiti?). Anceh se torna e tu non ci sei e a cena non torni e lui non sa dove sei. Anche se nel fine settimana vai fuori con le amiche per  due giorni e non lo chiami. E poi si vedrà. Fatti la tua vita, amarax, soprattutto perchè ti servirà a capire cosa TU davvero vuoi.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cos'è giusto fare lo sai solo tu.
> Ma io credo che lui la vinca troppo facile.
> Vuole lasciare l'altra? Bene, ma deve farlo senza la garanzia di avere te. Deve farlo anche se la notte dorme in una stanza che non è la vostra (salotto? camera ospiti?). Anceh se torna e tu non ci sei e a cena non torni e lui non sa dove sei. Anche se nel fine settimana vai fuori con le amiche per due giorni e non lo chiami. E poi si vedrà. Fatti la tua vita, amarax, soprattutto perchè ti servirà a capire cosa TU davvero vuoi.


Ma cosa vuoi che voglia uno così!!!!
Ma non è nemmeno buono ad allacciarsi le scarpe!!!

Ma per favore!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che voglia uno così!!!!
> Ma non è nemmeno buono ad allacciarsi le scarpe!!!
> 
> Ma per favore!


Lupa, il problema è che amarax lo vuole, se no non sopportava 2 anni di umiliazioni... lei sa da due anni! 
Ma è con lui che vuole invecchiare, è lui che ama.
Beh, io dico, almeno se per ora non sa staccarsi da un'ameba del genere, almeno il rispetto per lei e la sua vita li deve pretendere!
Verrà, verrà il momento in cui capirà che merita di meglio! E lui merita solo la solitudine.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Settembre 2007)

*fedifrago*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Leggi bene....


 
Cosa devo leggere bene?


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Cosa devo leggere bene?


Il nick...non è fedi*G*rafo ma fedi*F*rago...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*già*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Cos'è giusto fare lo sai solo tu.
> Ma io credo che lui la vinca troppo facile.
> *Vuole lasciare l'altra? Bene, ma deve farlo senza la garanzia di avere te.* Deve farlo anche se la notte dorme in una stanza che non è la vostra (salotto? camera ospiti?). Anceh se torna e tu non ci sei e a cena non torni e lui non sa dove sei. Anche se nel fine settimana vai fuori con le amiche per due giorni e non lo chiami. E poi si vedrà. Fatti la tua vita, amarax, soprattutto perchè ti servirà a capire cosa TU davvero vuoi.


Come dico io: senza paracadute.
Ti ha fatto soffrire, se vuole te lo deve  meritare.
Perché sei tu quella speciale che va ri-conquistata!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il nick...non è fedi*G*rafo ma fedi*F*rago...








  ho visto sul vocabolario...ho scritto male ma fedifrago è uno strano nick x te:rompi i patti? Dal tono delle tue risposte non l'avrei detto


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dico io: senza paracadute.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire, se vuole te lo deve meritare.
> Perché sei tu quella speciale che va ri-conquistata!


 
Grazie x l'incoraggiamento...ne ho bisogno.Lui senbra abbastanza certo di quello che mi ha detto.Però quando mi ha abbracciata io non ho sentito il solito trasporto...ha tirato troppo la corda.Mah!domani è vicino e vedrò cosa accade......

X tutti
Se LEI mi chiama che le dico? è una telefonata che mi aspetto...


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che storie agghiaccianti, mamma mia!
> Che gente agghiacciante!
> 
> 
> ...


 









  Non sono cresciuta Lupa.ho conosciuto solo lui.Eppure lavoro in ospedale...sai quante tresche ho visto in 20 e più anni? Non le conto...eppure pensavo che io e lui eravamo diversi.Anch'io ho avuto chi mi faceva capire che...Ho sempre ignorato,fatto finta di non capire.E mi dicevano"tuo marito avrà le sue avventure..." Cretina infantile ed illusa.Guarda che figura faccio a 50 anni!Eppure non sono brutta...oggi ero all'angolo uno mi ha detto dalla macchina"che bella che sei"...e mi capita....Non sono appariscente.Indosso jeans,spesso con shhirt nere,occhiali scuri(indovina xchè?).Taglia 42...lo so che posso piacere...ma lei ha 35 anni...ci pensi?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Grazie x l'incoraggiamento...ne ho bisogno.Lui senbra abbastanza certo di quello che mi ha detto.Però quando mi ha abbracciata io non ho sentito il solito trasporto...ha tirato troppo la corda.Mah!domani è vicino e vedrò cosa accade......
> 
> X tutti
> Se LEI mi chiama che le dico? è una telefonata che mi aspetto...


le dici che non si deve permettere neppure a pensare a te e che se ha qualcosa da dire deve parlare con lui, semmai, tu non c'entri, non la conosci, non la vuoi conoscere.
Perchè vuoi fare la mamma di tuo marito e sobbarcarti i suoi problemi?
Per quanto riguarda lui non ti deve abbracciare, nè avvicinare. se vuole ti ama da lontano. Non è un tuo problema. Tu ora devi pensare a te. Se davvero ti ama e se davvero tu lo amerai ancora avrete modo e tempo DOPO per ricostruire.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

perchè domani? Che accade?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sono cresciuta Lupa.ho conosciuto solo lui.Eppure lavoro in ospedale...sai quante tresche ho visto in 20 e più anni? Non le conto...eppure pensavo che io e lui eravamo diversi.Anch'io ho avuto chi mi faceva capire che...Ho sempre ignorato,fatto finta di non capire.E mi dicevano"tuo marito avrà le sue avventure..." Cretina infantile ed illusa.Guarda che figura faccio a 50 anni!Eppure non sono brutta...oggi ero all'angolo uno mi ha detto dalla macchina"che bella che sei"...e mi capita....Non sono appariscente.Indosso jeans,spesso con shhirt nere,occhiali scuri(indovina xchè?).Taglia 42...lo so che posso piacere...ma lei ha 35 anni...ci pensi?


trovo drammaticamente triste che tu, taglia 42 inclusa, stai qui a interrogarti sulla TUA beltà/capacità attrattiva.

Ragazza, ma in che mondo vivi? 50 anni e non ti sei ancora emancipata?!?

un abbraccio!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Non sono cresciuta Lupa.ho conosciuto solo lui.Eppure lavoro in ospedale...sai quante tresche ho visto in 20 e più anni? Non le conto...eppure pensavo che io e lui eravamo diversi.Anch'io ho avuto chi mi faceva capire che...Ho sempre ignorato,fatto finta di non capire.E mi dicevano"tuo marito avrà le sue avventure..." Cretina infantile ed illusa.Guarda che figura faccio a 50 anni!Eppure non sono brutta...oggi ero all'angolo uno mi ha detto dalla macchina"che bella che sei"...e mi capita....Non sono appariscente.Indosso jeans,spesso con shhirt nere,occhiali scuri(indovina xchè?).Taglia 42...lo so che posso piacere...ma lei ha 35 anni...ci pensi?


Ma cosa vuol dire?
No dai, io non posso sentire un discorso così... e poi guarda... lei ne avrà anche 35 ma tuo marito ne ha 16, non di più!

Se ben ricordo hai scritto di essere economicamente indipendente, vero?

Bene, questa è già una cosa. Sei gnocca? Tanto meglio!!!

Certo che puoi piacere, io ci credo. Ma sai una cosa? Non è a quello lì che devi piacere!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che figura e figura... sai quando fai una brutta figura? Quando accetti di stare con un uomo così. Quando vuoi stare con un uomo così! E la fai soprattutto verso te stessa.

Fatti forza, dai, non accettare niente... non è possibile che una splendida 50enne sia messa da parte per una sciacquetta che chissà cosa si crede... ma si fottessero tutti e due!
Lasciaglielo sto campione, vedrai che risate!!!

Tempo tre giorni eh? Non di più.


----------



## cofusa27q (11 Settembre 2007)

Perchè dovrebbe chiamarti? per dirti che?
tanto già sai TUTTO...comunque sia, ascoltala e poi dille che se deve discutere con qualcuno, quello è LUI!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2007)

*domani*



Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè domani? Che accade?


Domani si vedono.Lavorano insieme.Poi dovrebbe venire a sapere che lui tronca.
La "signora" l'ho conosciuta.E in occasione di un...mi vergogno io x lei e x lui....mi hanno massacrata.Tant'è...
Dunque, l'ho voluta conoscere io x cercare di capire cosa stava accadendo a mio "marito".Avevo scoperto che non era solo una simpatia ma una relazione...ci incontrammo.Con il massimo candore mi disse che lei con il marito aveva chiuso.Che provava x il mio "un amore puro e sincero...che voleva una storia normale"...Mi disse che io e lui  ci "stavamo ritrovando,,,era un incidente di percorso...".Le risposi,ed era vero, che x quello che ne sapevo io ci eravamo GIA ritrovati.Dopo un mese dal chiarimento mi aveva detto "ti amo".Vabbè tante chiacchiere inutli li.Mi saluta"Ti auguro di non soffrire mai più così".Ok io piango come una fontana..lei chiama lui e gli fa una scenata che non finisce più.Sms.lo stesso.a me e a lui....mi sentii male.In definitiva capii che lei non sapeva che lui stava anche con me:era una scenata di gelosia.Cmq sono tornati insieme.A natale altro casino enorme...x un ritardo....lui non ne vuolr sapere.Lei scarica lui e chiama me.Io annichilita da tutto dico a lui di andarsene.Lui non vuole.Lei mi dice che non lo stima.Che io sono per bene e lui no.Che va avanti da sola.Lo fa passare x figlio del marito.Massacrata....Io.Mi dice x chiudere in bellezza"auguro a te quello che tu auguri a me".Da camionista.Ho letto dietro ad un camion questa frase.Non ama e non rispetta nessuno.Io amo troppo gli altri e troppo poco me stessa.Forse in quest'occasione rinasco.Mi ha detto lui che gli faccio tenerezza.Ora me lo ha detto.
Delusa.Massacrata.Incredula di aver resistito tanto tempo...per i miei ideali.
Non posso difendere da sola la mia famiglia.Basta.Aspetto l'epilogo.
  Sono certa che mi chiama.La registro....e poi la faccio sentire a lui.Certo x essere durata tanto avrà delle "doti" diverse da quelle che ha mostrato a me. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Cercate di non essere troppo cattivi con me.Sto cercando di crescere disperatamente.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Settembre 2007)

*allucinante: me lo dico da sola.*

Mi chiedo come ho fatto.Eppure di me dicono che son intelligente.Ma che cretina....Perchè per me è così importante salvaguardare i miei figli?sono grandi....La risposta è una:io ho vissuto nel 1974 come una vergogna mia il divorzio dei miei genitori.Non ho avuto un padre in casa...è questo.Me ne vado in analisi?mi trovo un amante? mando lui a cagççe? cmq vada? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La risposta....devo rinascere Assolutamente.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come ho fatto.Eppure di me dicono che son intelligente.Ma che cretina....Perchè per me è così importante salvaguardare i miei figli?sono grandi....La risposta è una:io ho vissuto nel 1974 come una vergogna mia il divorzio dei miei genitori.Non ho avuto un padre in casa...è questo.Me ne vado in analisi?mi trovo un amante? mando lui a cagççe? cmq vada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, assolutamente davvero!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non essere complice del LORO gioco, non permettere che lei, coinvolgendoti, si intrufoli nella vostra vita.

Non hai bisogno di registrare nulla, se dici a tuo marito mi ha chiamata e le ho detto di rivolgersi a te, lui DEVE solo crederti, registrazione o meno.

Ai tuoi figli stai ancorandoti per non perdere la tua illusione di famiglia, in cui credi, forse anche per i tuoi genitori, e che non vuoi abbandonare, anche se lui l'ha già fatto, "sporcandoti" chiedendoti di accettare in pratica la sua relazione.

Hai bisogno di un bagno purificatore!! 
Per ora distanza da lui...per vederti come individuo e non solo come moglie/madre di tuo marito (il tuo atteggiamento è protettivo anche nei suoi confronti te ne stai rendendo conto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Non è la tua famiglia che devi difendere ora...ma "solo" te stessa!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

http://www.internetbookshop.it/code...-CUORE-STORIE-CRUDELTA-MOBBING-FAMILIARE.html


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Amarax, hai un figlio di 20 e uno di 24. io ho 25 anni e voglio dirti una cosa:
se c'è qualcosa di cui i tuoi figli si vergogneranno è di avere un padre così, non certo della tua eventuale decisione di separarti.
Sono grandi i tuoi figli, ma se il vedere la propria famiglia sfasciarsi può essere doloroso, lo è anche assistere ogni giorno al deperimento di una madre, ad un'infelicità che le si legge negli occhi senza sapere il perchè.
Se io fossi tua figlia e sapessi di quel che ti sta avvenendo, mi arrabbierei enormemente con te per un motivo: stai permettendo a tuo marito di giocare con la tua vita, e come gli hai permesso di tradirti, oggi tu stai tradendo te stessa.
Non è una scusa il "non sono cresciuta, l'ho conosciuto a 14 anni". sei qui, sono cose di cui ti rendi conto, quanto ancora vuoi stare a calpestare la tua dignità e a ferirti, guardando due stronzi (scusate la parola), che ti sbattono in faccia il proprio egoismo e la loro totale mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti?!
Quando lui avrà lasciato lei, rallegrati. Quando lei ti chiamerà rispondile " scusa, non sono tua madre e non ho tempo nè voglia di farti da psicologa gratuitamente. condoglianze cara". 
Quando lui tornerà da te dicendoti che con l'altra è finita, fagli un applauso e digli "auguri per la tua nuova vita da single" e dirigiti verso la porta con la valigia in mano.

Sei adulta, bella, hai indipendenza economica, hai figli grandi.. ti basta solo un po' di coraggio per darti una nuova possibilità e non vivere una vita d'inferno, stando accanto ad un uomo che non stimi più, un uomo che ti ha tradita e non si è vergognato di dirti che voleva tenere i piedi in due scarpe, un uomo che non vede altri che se stesso.
Parla coi tuoi figli, sono adulti e devono staccarsi dall'immagine di padre modello e madre esemplare. hanno un padre e una madre che rimarranno tali per tutta la vita, ma anche loro hanno diritto ad un dialogo sincero, e a sapere il perchè nella loro famiglia c'è sofferenza.

in bocca al lupo. un abbraccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Quoto*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, assolutamente davvero!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































































*Però: di casa esce lui, non tu!*





Se quella chiama rispondi che non hai alcun interesse e chiudi la comunicazione.
Se chiama al cellulare fai la deviazione di chiamata sul numero di SUO marito o del dirigente responsabile


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Domani si vedono.Lavorano insieme.Poi dovrebbe venire a sapere che lui tronca.
> La "signora" l'ho conosciuta.E in occasione di un...mi vergogno io x lei e x lui....mi hanno massacrata.Tant'è...
> Dunque, l'ho voluta conoscere io x cercare di capire cosa stava accadendo a mio "marito".Avevo scoperto che non era solo una simpatia ma una relazione...ci incontrammo.Con il massimo candore mi disse che lei con il marito aveva chiuso.Che provava x il mio "un amore puro e sincero...che voleva una storia normale"...Mi disse che io e lui ci "stavamo ritrovando,,,era un incidente di percorso...".Le risposi,ed era vero, che x quello che ne sapevo io ci eravamo GIA ritrovati.Dopo un mese dal chiarimento mi aveva detto "ti amo".Vabbè tante chiacchiere inutli li.Mi saluta"Ti auguro di non soffrire mai più così".Ok io piango come una fontana..lei chiama lui e gli fa una scenata che non finisce più.Sms.lo stesso.a me e a lui....mi sentii male.In definitiva capii che lei non sapeva che lui stava anche con me:era una scenata di gelosia.Cmq sono tornati insieme.A natale altro casino enorme...x un ritardo....lui non ne vuolr sapere.Lei scarica lui e chiama me.Io annichilita da tutto dico a lui di andarsene.Lui non vuole.Lei mi dice che non lo stima.Che io sono per bene e lui no.Che va avanti da sola.Lo fa passare x figlio del marito.Massacrata....Io.Mi dice x chiudere in bellezza"auguro a te quello che tu auguri a me".Da camionista.Ho letto dietro ad un camion questa frase.Non ama e non rispetta nessuno.Io amo troppo gli altri e troppo poco me stessa.Forse in quest'occasione rinasco.Mi ha detto lui che gli faccio tenerezza.Ora me lo ha detto.
> Delusa.Massacrata.Incredula di aver resistito tanto tempo...per i miei ideali.
> ...


no, l'epilogo lo devi scrivere tu, non gli altri.
1- lei ti chiama. tu rispondi e prima che lei parli dici, ocme già ti hanno suggerito, che non sei una psicologa, che se lo tenesse se lo vuole e che tu non hai nè tempo nè voglia di parlarle.
2- fai le valigie di lui e le sistemi fuori. poi fai cambiare la serratura dal fabbro.
3- chiami i tuoi figli, li fai sedere e gli spieghi cosa accade: vostro padre ha un'altra, io lo so da due anni, ce l'ho messa tutta, ma ora basta. anche se la lascia è troppo tardi. Mi spiace se questo vi fa male, ma siete adulti e dovete sapere la verità, non le chiacchiere della gente.
4- organizzi un fine settimana fuori con le amiche e cerchi di farti forza perchè sarà un periodo duro, ma se vuoi uscirne puoi contare solo su te stessa.
Dici che gli altri ti considerano bella, altri intelligente.
Io mi chiedo: tu come ti consideri? Solo tu sai come sei, cioè forte, bella e intelligente. E non hai bisogno che altri te lo dicano o tuo marito ti vezzeggi stupidamente. Lo sei a prescindere da loro, marito incluso. Chiudi questa porta. Quelle che si apriranno non lo puoi sapere. Magari, come per simo, si riaprirà la stessa, ma solo dopo molto, molto tempo e impegno, di lui.
Un abbraccio e forza!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Settembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> Domani si vedono.Lavorano insieme.Poi dovrebbe venire a sapere che lui tronca.
> La "signora" l'ho conosciuta.E in occasione di un...mi vergogno io x lei e x lui....mi hanno massacrata.Tant'è...
> 
> A natale altro casino enorme...x un ritardo....lui non ne vuolr sapere.Lei scarica lui e chiama me.Io annichilita da tutto dico a lui di andarsene.Lui non vuole.Lei mi dice che non lo stima.Che io sono per bene e lui no.Che va avanti da sola.Lo fa passare x figlio del marito.


guarda che questi due si meritano appieno, sai?
sono degli irresponsabili totali, abituati a farsi risolvere i problemi dagli altri.
un bel calcio in culo a tutti e due. a tuo marito uno anche nelle palle.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2007)

scioccata....


Anna, mi permetto di aggiugerne uno, ENORME, sui denti.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scioccata....
> 
> 
> Anna, mi permetto di aggiugerne uno, ENORME, sui denti.


e poi il filo interdentale te lo ruba lui................


----------

